# New kid on the block - Kiran's thread



## CptJack

Long, long day for us and the puppy but so far? Sweet, fearless, curious, and just a good, steady, puppy.


----------



## Canyx

Congratulations again! Time to change your signature... again


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Congratulations again! Time to change your signature... again


I think I'll hold off. It's morbid but I don't want to do it twice and might kind of collapse if I tied - and we're not far from losing Jack.


----------



## Canyx

Sorry to hear that  I've been lurking on the cancer thread so I know. Great joys and great sorrows come together sometimes, huh?
Anyways, I wish you the best in everything. 

Kiran has such a SWEET face by the ways. Very sincere looking.


----------



## AlaskanValor

What a handsome pup! Congratulations!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Sorry to hear that  I've been lurking on the cancer thread so I know. Great joys and great sorrows come together sometimes, huh?
> Anyways, I wish you the best in everything.
> 
> Kiran has such a SWEET face by the ways. Very sincere looking.


In this case, intentionally - Jack likes puppies and husband cannot bring a new dog n for a long time after we lose one because psychology. No regrets, since Jack's so damned happy to see a puppy but yeah, bitter sweet. 

He's... really the most quintessentially puppy puppy ever. It's weird. Cool, but weird.



AlaskanValor said:


> What a handsome pup! Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## DaySleepers

Aaaah he's such a darling, and he sounds perfect for you! It'll be a lot of fun watching him grow up!


----------



## Wet Beards

Welcome home little one! 
With a face as cute as that, he'll be able to get away with a 
whole bunch of mischief.


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, guys. So far so good but it's been less than 24 hours, so we'll see. He went to Kylie's agility practice this morning and met some new people and dogs though.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

He's gonna be a handsome guy for sure. I look forward to seeing him all grown up!


----------



## piperboxermix

He is so cute! Love his name.


----------



## CptJack

Thanks guys!

I suspect he's going to be a NEAT looking adult at least and so far he's a doll. Very normal puppy which I find very, very weird.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Get Out!!! That should be illegal posting that cuteness overload in here lol lol ... lol lol ... So happy she is home with you Welcome Kiran <3


----------



## Alisa♥

WOW! What an adorable bundle of fluff, I wonder how much of that is coat and how much of it is pup  Love all of the markings and can't wait to see those evolve as Kiran grows! I love the name Kiran too, good job to the husband for the naming ^_^


----------



## CptJack

CptJack said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I suspect he's going to be a NEAT looking adult at least and so far he's a doll. Very normal puppy which I find very, very weird.





PatriciafromCO said:


> Get Out!!! That should be illegal posting that cuteness overload in here lol lol ... lol lol ... So happy she is home with you Welcome Kiran <3





Alisa♥;5140882 said:


> WOW! What an adorable bundle of fluff, I wonder how much of that is coat and how much of it is pup  Love all of the markings and can't wait to see those evolve as Kiran grows! I love the name Kiran too, good job to the husband for the naming ^_^



Thank you all. He really is ridiculously awesome. I'm very, very happy with him - even if he's still hard as heck to take photos of (there will be a bigger photo dump just as soon as I edit them in)


----------



## CptJack

hardest part of photographing him is that he's always in my face, LOL









I see you have food. I like food.









we were interrupted by the cat that moved itself onto my porch.









Serious puppy is serious. ...actually that's his response to startling things. Sit and stare at it.









Freaking puppies.









THIS FACE.









I just like how well you can see his spotting.









SPROING









Jungle Puppy

(one more)


----------



## CptJack

2/2 here. 


















Kylie's old collar - tightened all the way down.


















Okay, Kiran. Okay.

And that's all. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hiraeth

That last photo is just adorable! Congrats on your new addition, he's super cute. Can't wait to see him grow up!


----------



## Jen2010

Congratulations! He's adorable


----------



## Sandakat

OMG that face!!! He is just adorable! Congrats!


----------



## BellaPup

Awwww...such perfection! Congrats! I'm sure he'll do wonderful things


----------



## CptJack

BellaPup said:


> Awwww...such perfection! Congrats! I'm sure he'll do wonderful things


We'll see. I'm not too fussed this time - no ambitions for him at all, really, beyond he be a good pet and buddy. He's a pretty cool little dude all around. Very self-assured for a baby, sweet in spite of the constant chewing on things and people, and very into being close but also wanting to do his own thing. 

And about 95% sure his name is 'yes'.


----------



## CptJack

Molly has a play-style buddy, now. She approves. 



























God I love dogs who fetch out of the box.



















Done now. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Alisa♥

AHHH! I love him, I love his rust-colored speckles on his face and the bouncy puppy motion shots. <3


----------



## piperboxermix

He is just too cute. If you don't want him, I'll gladly take him!


----------



## CptJack

Alisa♥;5143290 said:


> AHHH! I love him, I love his rust-colored speckles on his face and the bouncy puppy motion shots. <3


I suspect he's going to be a wickedly cool looking adult and watching his coloration/markings change (and they will) should be a neat experience. He's also just a doll - usually.



piperboxermix said:


> He is just too cute. If you don't want him, I'll gladly take him!


It's 5 a.m. Right about now you can have him. I mean, not really, and I'll want him back in a couple of hours, but I could do with a nap ;-)


----------



## Canyx

Nice robust looking puppers! I love that he has red and blue ticking too. I knew a hound with very prominent red and blue ticking to the point where they were spots... Such a looker!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Nice robust looking puppers! I love that he has red and blue ticking too. I knew a hound with very prominent red and blue ticking to the point where they were spots... Such a looker!


He is very, very neat looking and I can't wait to see what happens with it. I *suspect* we're going to lose some of the blue ticking to fading/creeping tan, but I honestly have no idea. It'll be interesting to find out. 

I will say he's grown legs this week, which is nice. 

And also that for all the people 'sympathizing' about his difficulty, he's a remarkably EASY puppy. So much so I thought something was wrong with him at first. I mean, yeah, he's bitey/chewy, but easy.


----------



## CptJack

Y'all have to know there will be tons of frequent pictures for a while.

11 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## CptJack

Puppy had a playdate.























































Good time, all around. And he continues to be unfazed by *everything*. Very, very la-di-da puppy which is actually both very weird and a nice change.


----------



## emmybear

CptJack said:


> Y'all have to know there will be tons of frequent pictures for a while.


Please, as many pictures as you feel like taking and posting. Looking at pics of other people's puppies helps(or makes worse actually haha) my bad puppy fever. 

He's absolutely precious and looks like a lot of fun. Can't wait to see how his coat changes as he grows


----------



## CptJack

His ears are doing... something, this week. LOL. (He's also pointy this week though this picture makes his nose look broad as heck)


----------



## CptJack

And there was a miracle today.


----------



## piperboxermix

This has got to be one of the cutest pictures I've ever seen. They are adorable together!


----------



## CptJack

piperboxermix said:


> This has got to be one of the cutest pictures I've ever seen. They are adorable together!


Thanks! That picture was made possible by him having finally learned to sit ;-) I've been super laid back with him about most things and I'm really glad of it and like the results it's getting me - a ton.


----------



## CptJack

12 week pictures.



























Over exposed, but suddenly - Legs.


















Probably most accurate for his coloration - the camera really has trouble with him. 









He nose printed my lens.


----------



## CptJack

And both ears going.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

She is adorable so sweet looking


----------



## CptJack

He is such a good boy.

Who is growing legs like it's his job and who's ears crack me right up.









































































All done (for now ) 

Thanks for following along with him!


----------



## piperboxermix

Omg the last picture <3 He is so cute! I love seeing his updates.


----------



## CptJack

piperboxermix said:


> Omg the last picture <3 He is so cute! I love seeing his updates.


Molly was on the other end of that stalk and pounce and then there were zoomies. She is SO HAPPY to have him around it keeps blowing my mind. 

And thank you! I'm kind of fond of the stinker, too and I'm glad I'm not just annoying people with constant pictures


----------



## piperboxermix

CptJack said:


> Molly was on the other end of that stalk and pounce and then there were zoomies. She is SO HAPPY to have him around it keeps blowing my mind.
> 
> And thank you! I'm kind of fond of the stinker, too and I'm glad I'm not just annoying people with constant pictures


Aww they sound like the perfect pair! And not even close, I love all the pictures! I wouldn't mind some videos of them playing, too!


----------



## Sandakat

He is so stinking cute! It's great that he and Molly have bonded. I second some videos of them playing.


----------



## CptJack

I'll see what I can do about video. Frankly video that happens requires I have a willing husband most of the time - I'm just bad at it. Too shaky if I can't just set up the camera and go. I also need to get my editing software back, but it's not like I have a time crunch here, at least. 

Non-picture update: I'm having a good time getting to know him. He's definitely a pretty good mix of what I'd expect of a cattle dog and what I'd expect of a BC. 

He's smart, eager, a little bit headstrong/opinionated but not in a bad way. He is highly, HIGHLY food motivated, learns fast, really likes tug and chasing toys, but doesn't quite get the point of bringing them back. Sleeps through the night, is more or less housebroken (he occasionally gets involved in hard play and just piddles where he is, but he's also 12 weeks old, you know? - but he also makes a lot of attempt to get himself out the backdoor, on his own, though I still watch him/prevent accidents too), has more or less stopped the mouthing/biting nonsense. Is cautious about some things but responds to that caution by sitting down and watching or going to investigate it without any interference or coaxing and gains confidence amazingly fast - or gets bored and dismisses them. The one time he got seriously startled (skateboard flew past his nose) he ran off and then came, sat in my lap, watched them retreating and proceeded not to care about it at all (They were doing laps around a walking trail). Really likes people and is sweet and friendly but gets sick of them in fairly short order - unless they're us or a kid, in which case it's all love, all the time. Cuddly in small doses, but not clingy. Likes other dogs in general and enjoys playing with them, tends to lay down when intimidated and, again, watch. Dogs getting too rough with him are more likely to result in him telling them off than yelping and running, but. Well, that's about what I'd expect. 

He's just, so far, a very sensible, stable, well balanced, moderate, really good puppy that I enjoy a LOT


----------



## Canyx

Sounds like Brae in a lot of ways. But more importantly, sounds like a very NICE puppy. I hope you have a ton of fun raising him, as you currently are!


----------



## CptJack

13 weeks - let the awkward begin:



























The goal this week is to introduce the concept of duration. Like... at all. ;-) Otherwise, still pretty kicked back and relaxed about the whole training thing. Socialization, play, general manners and training *concepts* are still where we're at and I play on staying for at least another month. I mean he knows a few things, for sure, but 99% of what we're doing is about concepts rather than behavior.


----------



## CptJack

Puppy meets Jolly-Ball (that Molly de-handled)









(I kept this one just for the lol-worthy ears)
































































And tiny video clip of nothing much: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEc-8x5uBWw


----------



## PatriciafromCO

look at those legs coming in.... Not fair they grow so fast... and yes for all jolly balls that we all have *one in the group* who thinks it's their job to chew all the handles off of them...


----------



## CptJack

They grow *crazy* fast - and as much as I'm looking forward to seeing the 'finished product' I'm having a grand time on the journey. 

I'm impressed that without a handle that balls' still ... a ball, to be honest. Impressive toy.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

CptJack said:


> They grow *crazy* fast - and as much as I'm looking forward to seeing the 'finished product' I'm having a grand time on the journey.
> 
> I'm impressed that without a handle that balls' still ... a ball, to be honest. Impressive toy.


Am happy your having a wonderful time... About the Jolly Balls I still have 2 that out lived all my GSDs no handles.. even when there is only a flap left over of a completely eaten ball they still excited to play with that flap piece of rubber..


----------



## CptJack

I love this set of pictures. Even if it's of him hiding from the sun in weeds.














































And this one I love just for his expression - it's so... HIM.


----------



## piperboxermix

Omg the video <3 and his ears! I love him! He is just the cutest!!


----------



## CptJack

He's moved into Jack's collar.





































It actually really makes me happy. 









Molly has a hard life.


----------



## CptJack

15 weeks - and next week we get less careful about where he goes and what he does, since he had his third vaccination this week. 

Anyway, just a few.


















Derp.









Seriously, just derp.









These two adore each other.









Really









(I promise - and no, that is not Molly)


----------



## Sandakat

Such a beautiful puppy!


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> Such a beautiful puppy!


He's certainly a striking one!  Thank you. He's a good, good, boy.


----------



## Lillith

He's like, "OMG look at me I'm playing with the big dogs! I am such a good boy!"


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> He's like, "OMG look at me I'm playing with the big dogs! I am such a good boy!"


He is such a derpy guy sometimes. We played some recall games while we were there and at one point he ran direct OVER a lab/hound that was also there, and having a lie down. Just didn't even break stride - and didn't jump. All four feet hit that poor sleeping dog. BUT HE WAS VERY PROUD OF COMING!!!


----------



## CptJack

Ear stuff.


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> He is such a derpy guy sometimes. We played some recall games while we were there and at one point he ran direct OVER a lab/hound that was also there, and having a lie down. Just didn't even break stride - and didn't jump. All four feet hit that poor sleeping dog. BUT HE WAS VERY PROUD OF COMING!!!


LOL that's too funny!


----------



## ssthomas19

If I looked up 'puppy' in the dictionary I'd see his picture. He is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## CptJack

ssthomas19 said:


> If I looked up 'puppy' in the dictionary I'd see his picture. He is so cute! Congrats!


He is very, very, PUPPY. 




































What are his ears doing? The world may never know.

But he fetches now!


----------



## Wet Beards

Jeepers, he's cute. 

Do you find he's a good influence for Molly? I know Molly has or had some issues but has
having a young one that she can play with helped with that? 

Years ago when I brought Mick home, he had several issues. Didn't know how to play, guarding me,
aloof etc. Mouse was a puppy back then and she drew him out. Within a month, Mick was playing
with her. (Mick was a wolfhound I rescued from a bad situation. and now waits at the bridge for me)


----------



## CptJack

Oh yes. 

It only took a few days for her to be playing with, and within a week her behavior out and about and in the presence of other dogs was better. A couple of months in, she's actually met and played with a real... firecracker of a pit-mix teenager which is not something I would have believed possible - especially in a group, and this was (3 of a friend's dogs, plus she and Kiran). He's just really helped build her confidence with other dogs and dog-dog communication. Ironic, a little, since she's always lived with other dogs, but I'm not going to look a gift horse in the mouth; he's been incredible for her.


----------



## Jen2010

He's so cute 

What kind of tag is he wearing? It looks interesting.


----------



## CptJack

Jen2010 said:


> He's so cute
> 
> What kind of tag is he wearing? It looks interesting.


https://www.dogtagart.com/ 

It's from there. His in particular is 'Dog Lantern' like Green Lantern. In truth it was Jack's, but those tags last forever and our number hasn't changed, so - for now, anyway - he get sit.


----------



## Jen2010

> https://www.dogtagart.com/
> 
> It's from there. His in particular is 'Dog Lantern' like Green Lantern. In truth it was Jack's, but those tags last forever and our number hasn't changed, so - for now, anyway - he get sit.


 Wow they have some cool tags! Your seems to have held up pretty well too.

Maybe think of it as a little piece of Jack being passed on the the new pup


----------



## CptJack

Jen2010 said:


> Wow they have some cool tags! Your seems to have held up pretty well too.
> 
> Maybe think of it as a little piece of Jack being passed on the the new pup


They really do and they really last forever. Bug and Thud are still using theors, too, and they're completely legible at < 5 years old. Kylie and Molly have different tags and honestly they're PRETTY but not as good for pure id purposes. 

And yeah. He's in Jack's collar too. Honestly? Makes me happy.


----------



## CptJack

I am SO IN LOVE with this puppy. There are no words. Introduced him to the water today, had his first completely public and free outing and he just continues to blow me away with how sweet, stable, and willing he is. 









Look at this face!









SERIOUSLY. Just look at it!









It was a very small stay, but he is a very small puppy, still, and it was in a new place and I was very proud.









Every dog I have gets their picture taken on this bench. It's tradition.









He looks kind of worried. He wasn't. He happily followed me out there.









Out of focus, but really. He *swam*









Drowned rat.









But I could NOT love him more.


----------



## Sydneyrocky

So cute, enjoy!!


----------



## Alisa♥

Kiran just has a beautiful smiley-expression, I feel like he could be the mascot for something and I would surely buy whatever it was :laugh:

Do you think he'll love swimming? He looks pretty confident in the water!


----------



## CptJack

Sydneyrocky said:


> So cute, enjoy!!


Absolutely every day. They grow up too fast.



Alisa♥;5161154 said:


> Kiran just has a beautiful smiley-expression, I feel like he could be the mascot for something and I would surely buy whatever it was :laugh:
> 
> Do you think he'll love swimming? He looks pretty confident in the water!


He really does have the best expression. He's just *sweet* and it fits him. 

I am pretty sure he'll at least continue to enjoy water - whether he ultimately enjoys swimming enough to get his feet off the bottom when not swimming to me is something we'll see. We've got a couple of more months of weather that swimming will be okay this year and I'll make a point to get him out there and make it fun for him once or twice a week until then and ideally keep building his confidence in the swimming/feet off the ground part. 

All my dogs LIKE water now. Thud and Molly prefer their feet on the ground but will do some short swims for the purpose of retrieving toys, Bug doesn't go over her knees (which is fine, she's not really built for it). Kylie of all the dogs just leaps in and takes off.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran went to a *big* park today - and I find having a dog, even a puppy, who can be approached by strange dogs, from huge to tiny, from shy to frustrated greeters, small children in crowds and any sort of person one of the most surreal experiences of my life. 

I know his temperament and personality will change, but he is the most. stable. puppy. ever. It's just *weird* to see my dog in the middle of a bunch of tiny kids, just being good and wiggling all over because he loves the attention so much.


----------



## Canyx

Sounds a lot like Brae!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Sounds a lot like Brae!


I suspect Brae has both more drive and more intelligence than Kiran. Love Kiran, dearly, and he has some drive and he's certainly bright enough but he's a long way I'd describe as a high drive (for anything not food, anyway) or really brilliant. It might be because I'm comparing to Molly who is both metaphorically and literally nuts, but he's just solidly... medium. Bright enough, likes to play, but just. Medium. Kind of solidly between Kylie and Molly in most things. 

except fearlessness and social-ness. Those he's got down.


----------



## Canyx

Brae is nuts over toys and tug in particular. I would call him intelligent. But... Not one of those scary intelligent dogs. I think he learns new things at the same pace as Soro, who I would call average or slightly above average... Honestly, not sure how to measure that. They both learn things quickly but don't cause undue amounts of trouble, I guess.

Kiran sounds like just a GREAT puppy to raise, play, and live with. That's what everyone needs, really.


----------



## Sandakat

He has really changed and grown. I'm so glad he's working out so well.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Brae is nuts over toys and tug in particular. I would call him intelligent. But... Not one of those scary intelligent dogs. I think he learns new things at the same pace as Soro, who I would call average or slightly above average... Honestly, not sure how to measure that. They both learn things quickly but don't cause undue amounts of trouble, I guess.
> 
> Kiran sounds like just a GREAT puppy to raise, play, and live with. That's what everyone needs, really.


He really is just perfect and a Good Dog which is so, so nice. Little bit like Thud that way, only with biddability  

And honestly, I probably can't judge, either. And even if I could I suspect Molly has skewed my perspective for at least the next decade or so. In all kinds of ways, possibly every way. She's extreme in everything, positive and negative and it just throws the curve.




Sandakat said:


> He has really changed and grown. I'm so glad he's working out so well.


Me too. I mean he's firmly in 'I look weird' territory, but he's a good boy that's a lot of fun and I've really enjoyed this summer with him, already.


----------



## CptJack

I take back everything I have ever said about moderate in regards to drive or energy. IDK what happened this week but thus far he's been going steadily more insane for both tugs and balls and anything that moves. Like leaping 3 feet off the ground to try to grab things insane. 

Still sweetest puppy ever though.

And funny looking.


----------



## CptJack

Okay. I literally just said he was funny looking, but no. Seriously.



















He'd been standing on an underwater rock - he jumped off.









Enthusiastically and kept going, lol.


----------



## Canyx

I like calling it the 'muppet stage' sometimes. Kiran totally looks like a muppet!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> I like calling it the 'muppet stage' sometimes. Kiran totally looks like a muppet!


Muppet-y is a good description. 

And honestly probably explains why I flop between 'WTF are you doing?' and 'you are adorable'


----------



## CptJack

I have gone from having to exercise self-control not to over-pressure and over-train him to realizing I should probably, at some point, actually train him. Ironically and in spite of not really training him to date, he's pretty good. He is completely housebroken, though that's not something I class as 'training' per se, and hasn't had even a hint of an accident in weeks; he both holds it when he doesn't have outside access and takes him out consistently when he does. Otherwise, he knows sit, down, stay (with release cue) and recalls really well. He has a nose touch and almost understands spin/twirl, though they're not purely verbal 70% of that apparently comes from osmosis, and the other 30% comes from using 30 second sessions at sporadic intervals related to giving him his meals. 

He knows how to follow a lure, he understands marker words and shaping and training, but seriously. I should probably actually set out to TEACH HIM THINGS at some freaking point. I just... keep preferring to play  It's actually kind of nice.


----------



## Canyx

Same here. I thought 'I'M GONNA TEACH HIM A HUNDRED TRICKS'. But I've been pretty relaxed about the skill training thus far. I _have_ been training and he knows a lot compared to the average pet dog his age, I suppose. But I definitely didn't go as crazy as I thought I would. Plus, foundations and settling and hiking and stuff.

It's really nice to just sit back and enjoy puppy being puppy


----------



## CptJack

Yeah, I mean. Kiran basically knows puppy kindergarten level stuff, maybe a little more since some of it's purely on verbal, but it's pretty in line with it. 

Maybe I'll get ambitious this fall. Meanwhile I'll just call it 'confidence and relationship buiding' and carry on dumb stuff like him following me down slides and playing in the river and doing doofy puppy play dates.


----------



## CptJack

Have Puppy, Will Spam. 17 Weeks.


----------



## CptJack

My husband objected to the incomplete representation of Kiran's personality, so he took some pictures, himself.


----------



## Lillith

Lol, his tail looks too long for his body. That second to last picture is all "I now have the tuggie, but what do I do with the rest of my life, now?"


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> Lol, his tail looks too long for his body. That second to last picture is all "I now have the tuggie, but what do I do with the rest of my life, now?"


His tail is ridiculous.

and yeah, he was a little sad that he got it. He can be a little possessive (not guardy but 'take the toy and run) occasionally but he's way more into the game than having the thing.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

OH no, Beagle puppy stage lol ...


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> OH no, Beagle puppy stage lol ...


Well, my husband wanted a beagle and I made him get this herdy thing, so he might as well get SOME kind of consolation prize


----------



## CptJack

Related: 
ACD people: ACD mix
BC People: BC Mix (or just BC)

General public: 
Aussie, Beagle, German Shepherd. ...I understand 2 of those.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

CptJack said:


> Related:
> ACD people: ACD mix
> BC People: BC Mix (or just BC)
> 
> General public:
> Aussie, Beagle, German Shepherd. ...I understand 2 of those.


lol yip  only for a short time going through the awkward growing stages... i get Saint Bernard mix For Abhik all the time and she is an adult.


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> His tail is ridiculous.
> 
> and yeah, he was a little sad that he got it. He can be a little possessive (not guardy but 'take the toy and run) occasionally but he's way more into the game than having the thing.


Lol, Ralphie loves the keep away game, too. He likes that more than fetch, probably just as much as tug. It's super funny when they get a big stick that drags on the ground and can't really keep it away from you, haha.


----------



## CptJack

17weeks, 16 and a half pounds. 

This makes, somehow, all those 'HE IS GOING TO BE SO BIG' cracks, crack me up even more.

Yeah. Okay.


----------



## Canyx

Wow, Brae was 28lb at 16 weeks and he's likely to be in the mid 60s when he's fully grown and filled in.

Kiran is a good looking pup! I'm always excited when you get a puppy but I'm really enjoying seeing him grow especially because I am watching mine grow too. And three of my coworkers got puppies this year, so it's puppy mania.... But also, especially because Kiran and Brae seem to be so similar in personality!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Wow, Brae was 28lb at 16 weeks and he's likely to be in the mid 60s when he's fully grown and filled in.
> 
> Kiran is a good looking pup! I'm always excited when you get a puppy but I'm really enjoying seeing him grow especially because I am watching mine grow too. And three of my coworkers got puppies this year, so it's puppy mania.... But also, especially because Kiran and Brae seem to be so similar in personality!


I have a bunch of friends who got puppies this year, too! They're ranging in age right now from over a year (older pup adoptions) to a couple of months either side of him and it is so, so much fun and yeah, Brae just gets looped into the peer group love!

Their similarities kind of amaze me given the different breeds, but also just how happy we both are and how good THEY are.

...and yeah, Kir, I think is actually going to be smallish. We'll see what his height does, but I think Molly was little bit over 20lbs at this age and under 40lbs (unless she's fat), so I mean. Huge my butt. Not that I hadn't seen parents but working dogs, so he has a lot of variation to pull from as far as possibilities go. I can now look forward to seeing what his HEIGHT does.


----------



## CptJack

Oh and obligatory 'highly stressed' at the vet's office picture. 










Snerk.


----------



## CptJack

He's gone from 'I will probably retrieve' to game *on*, throw the freaking ball!!! 

Like. Today.





































Totally still a muppet though.


----------



## CptJack

And then we met up with a friend who does disc and a socialization date turned into intro-to-disc for puppies (ie: with rollers)










Starting to wonder when I'll find something he isn't game for. I am just... constantly amazed by how *good* he is. I keep waiting for him to grow out of it and I know his personality's going to change as he matures, but he's just. so. danged. good. With everyone/everything. My dog sport friend from this meet up kept threatening to steal him! LOL.


----------



## Stitches

What a great puppy. He's a cutie. Maybe I just missed it but do you know what breed(s) he is?


----------



## CptJack

Stitches said:


> What a great puppy. He's a cutie. Maybe I just missed it but do you know what breed(s) he is?


The short answer is he's an Australian Cattle Dog/Border Collie mix (with the possibility of somewhere back there being other herdy things). The *longer* answer is that he's a multi-generational crossbreed purpose bred to work goats. A few cattle on that (workin) farm, too, but mostly lots and lots of goats.

He will, however, because of not uppy ears (and looking like very down ears atm) and creeping tan/saddle back sable (I know the relative that came from) forever be mistaken as a beagle or hound X


----------



## CptJack

Puppy's day out - 18 weeks









Lowes.

Then we went to the park, had a picnic, threw some rollers and went on a walk.


















And he took a nap at a little look out deck. 

Then we went to the 'big' (real) river:




























...and now he's going to sleep for like 900 hours, but seriously, it was a really nice day and his confidence in water kind of astonishes me. Even after working to create it.


----------



## Alisa♥

Love love love the swimming/splashing photos. Kiran has a megawatt smile, especially in the Lowes photo!


----------



## CptJack

Alisa♥;5170162 said:


> Love love love the swimming/splashing photos. Kiran has a megawatt smile, especially in the Lowes photo!


His smile really suits his personality; he's just pure sweetness and charm.

And a pain today becuase this is the first really nasty weather we've had in a morning and it's disrupting his routine and he wants to do stuff. So, you know, bark, bark, bark, bark, barkity bark bark amongst biting things and bouncing off furniture. He's more vocal than Kylie. Which is impressive.


----------



## CptJack

I take back absolutely everything I have ever said about this puppy being moderate anything. 

I need a drink.


----------



## Canyx

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Well that escalated quickly.


He's still sweet! And highly stable! And very affectionate. And confident! And non-reactive! And loves everyone/thing.

 And was stuck inside today due to torrential downpours and he was doing rebounds off all the furniture and walls, bit everything that moved (the other dogs were not thrilled), and managed to fling his 14" tall self up high enough to yank a spoon out of my hand. While I was using it; I was eating standing up at the kitchen counter. And flung himself up onto the coffee table to steal the remote. 

He was crated a LOT today.


----------



## Canyx

There are THOSE days... I *knock on wood* have been motivated enough and the weather has been agreeable enough to not have given Brae an off day yet. I am legitimately scared of what happens when I do.

Well, not really since crate training... But yeah, I can totally see Cujo rising under the right circumstances. I'm glad Kiran has his crate training under his collar too


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> He's still sweet! And highly stable! And very affectionate. And confident! And non-reactive! And loves everyone/thing.
> 
> And was stuck inside today due to torrential downpours and he was doing rebounds off all the furniture and walls, bit everything that moved (the other dogs were not thrilled), and managed to fling his 14" tall self up high enough to yank a spoon out of my hand. While I was using it; I was eating standing up at the kitchen counter. And flung himself up onto the coffee table to steal the remote.
> 
> He was crated a LOT today.


Just lol! There is some devil behind that angel face!


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> Just lol! There is some devil behind that angel face!


What really kills me is that even in the middle of this nonsense he's just wiggling and smiling and trying to alternately lick my face and bite it off. I just. I don't even.

I may go back to my insistence that he's not all that bright, though.



Canyx said:


> There are THOSE days... I *knock on wood* have been motivated enough and the weather has been agreeable enough to not have given Brae an off day yet. I am legitimately scared of what happens when I do.
> 
> Well, not really since crate training... But yeah, I can totally see Cujo rising under the right circumstances. I'm glad Kiran has his crate training under his collar too


Crates are good.

And honestly? He's got an off switch I SWEAR! Just. Not today without help


----------



## CptJack

This is my life.









With Molly for scale. 









These just make me happy.


----------



## Canyx

Hello Kiran, and Kiran's Tail


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Hello Kiran, and Kiran's Tail


His tail is so freaking ridiculous - like it's stupidly long even before you account for the 1.5-2" that's nothing but fur and with it it's just. Yeah, I should have named that thing.


----------



## CptJack

You can kind of sort of see where the tail stops in this one.


----------



## CptJack

He broke 20lbs!










"Stacked" shot - (not stacked). He's slowly starting to come together in some ways and his adult coat coming in delights the heck out of me. Starting to, mind, because he's also easty-westy as heck right now (I'm not worried, he's both just barely in motion and has grown out of every weird thing so far) and his tail is just stupid.

But gosh I like him.


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> He broke 20lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stacked" shot - (not stacked). He's slowly starting to come together in some ways and his adult coat coming in delights the heck out of me. Starting to, mind, because he's also easty-westy as heck right now (I'm not worried, he's both just barely in motion and has grown out of every weird thing so far) and his tail is just stupid.
> 
> But gosh I like him.



That tail is just....I can't. It's like another creature entirely.


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> That tail is just....I can't. It's like another creature entirely.


He's going to end up with a squirrel tail, I swear to god.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran met his puppy soul mate today.


















I. Love. This. Picture.









Short-stuff. Okay he's built kind of like a brick, but whatever.









Squirrel tail is happening.


----------



## CptJack

I take so many pictures of him straight on - these aren't even fantastic, but they're better shots of his build, condition, and in particular head shape than usual.


















(Tail)










and derp, just cause.










Straight on or (worse) on and downward he just does not look the same.


----------



## CptJack

Single slowest step EVER.


----------



## Wet Beards

Stalking prey mode. 
Probably saved you from an evil butterfly or bug of some kind. lol


----------



## CptJack

Wet Beards said:


> Stalking prey mode.
> Probably saved you from an evil butterfly or bug of some kind. lol


Molly  

Give the kid his due, he caught up, got in front and got her turned




























Molly's life is hard.

Except she likes it.










and excuse the wild variation in color/quality/apparent light. Battery was dying and things get WEIRD.


----------



## Wet Beards

Love seeing them play. Ears and tails flying every which way.


----------



## Amatae

He is SO adorable and I swear he gets more and more adorable each photo set! His face is just pure fun.


----------



## CptJack

Amatae said:


> He is SO adorable and I swear he gets more and more adorable each photo set! His face is just pure fun.


Your timing is wonderful.

He's pure something.










I stuck a tug under my arm to take a picture. I got a picture, all right. Just as he launched. ...I'm a woman. GUESS WHERE HE BIT ME? OMG, LOL.

and um. Thank you<3


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> Your timing is wonderful.
> 
> He's pure something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stuck a tug under my arm to take a picture. I got a picture, all right. Just as he launched. ...I'm a woman. GUESS WHERE HE BIT ME? OMG, LOL.
> 
> and um. Thank you<3


Lol Lol LOL! That's hilarious! Ralphie has done that before when I was sitting on the couch playing with him, except at the time he was about 40-45lbs, with the strength of a nearly full grown dog behind it. Hurt so bad. Thought he should also sit on me and lick my ear when I screeched and flopped over. He was a very proud dog as my husband laughed and told him what a good boy he was.


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> Lol Lol LOL! That's hilarious! Ralphie has done that before when I was sitting on the couch playing with him, except at the time he was about 40-45lbs, with the strength of a nearly full grown dog behind it. Hurt so bad. Thought he should also sit on me and lick my ear when I screeched and flopped over. He was a very proud dog as my husband laughed and told him what a good boy he was.


I would be a MUCH happier person if could jump less high, but overall I have no complaints. Bruises and bloody bits, but no complaints, really. 

And since I'm here: 20 weeks.










and his expression has not changed at all





































SUPER happy with how he's turning out.


----------



## CptJack

Okay, I need to focus and write down training stuff.

Things I want to be working on:

Agility Foundations:
Get Out (he's pretty good but needs to generalize a little more)
Mark (feet on a bucket)

Life: 
Leash skills
Release Cue (has one, needs better understanding)
Actual Recall Cue (okay, he has a recall cue but he needs one that's not a sing-song version of his name).
Separation From Me Stuff


----------



## CptJack

21 weeks (tomorrow, but whatever)

Pictures going here. Guest stars Kylie and Ace, the Border Collie Puppy.

















































































(more)


----------



## CptJack

Last one! (Here)









This pup is actually younger (and bigger) than him. Poor kid.









Well, taller and longer. Kir is undoubtedly heavier.









Some kind of demon, probably.









I just like the shot of him in extension









Ace's owner was caught off guard (and that picture is terrible, but lol. Seriously Kir?)









THROW THE THING











Basically, he continues to be highly confident, highly social, and highly stable. He has gotten cautious/wary of maybe two things, ever - a guy shaking an industrial black trash bag out, and a dog that wanted to eat him. He loves people in general and would probably sell his soul to play with children. For all that he's strongly My Dog, and Only my dog. He's incredibly cuddly, but has enough independence to not cross into clingy. Definitely has a generally forward, assertive, and more than slightly rude personality. 

Starts puppy flyball and disc in a couple of weeks. Flyball is actually learning some puppy safe versions of things. Disc is just a club practice and monthly thing and that'll probably be riding Molly's coattails, but he freaking LOVES disc and tug, so it should be fun. Plus a good opportunity to work around distractions.


----------



## CptJack

His shape is changing and his physical condition just delights me.


















He has MUSCLES.









And he's cute.


----------



## Canyx

Was he always a buff and hard muscled puppy? I'm just seeing if there are more Kiran/Brae similarities  Brae was like a brick even at 8.5 weeks old.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Was he always a buff and hard muscled puppy? I'm just seeing if there are more Kiran/Brae similarities  Brae was like a brick even at 8.5 weeks old.


He was pretty squishy for maybe... a week or two after he came home? He toned up pretty darned fast, though and was impressively solid/toned/hard enough for people petting him to remark on it before 12 weeks. He has definitely and visibly put on muscle over the last couple, though, which sort of surprised me.

ETA: Actually, I'm surprised a lot lately. Because he keeps turning 'on' more, but his temperament hasn't changed at all. For me the combination of happy go lucky, confident, affectionate, and loving with + lots of drive is just such a strange one.


----------



## Canyx

Lovely boy


----------



## CptJack

Have a couple of short training clips. Nothing exciting - just 'get outs' and stay, but we're building a little distance now.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran went with us on a Lowes trip. 

They have Halloween decorations out.

He tried to convince a 6 foot tall animatronic Frankenstein's Monster to pet him. 

I feel like this sums up his personality, neatly.


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> Kiran went with us on a Lowes trip.
> 
> They have Halloween decorations out.
> 
> He tried to convince a 6 foot tall animatronic Frankenstein's Monster to pet him.
> 
> I feel like this sums up his personality, neatly.



Why wouldn't you record that?! You could have gone viral and your dog would have made you a million dollars!


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> Why wouldn't you record that?! You could have gone viral and your dog would have made you a million dollars!


we left the phone charging in the van! 

...I'm going back at some point. I want to at least try to get a funny picture. Ideally a video. Because it was the BEST THING EVER.


----------



## CptJack

General milestone: 

Left Kir home and loose for about an hour and a half while I bought groceries. Separated the other dogs into their spaces/behind doors so he only had about half the house (living room, 1 bedroom, kitchen and dining room and hall) but no issues.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran came to a family gathering with us today (so did Kylie). 

I had been starting to worry that he was going to not just continue to be friendly with dogs and people but wind up dog STUPID and indiscriminately friendly to the degree that he had no focus. 

Yeah, no.

The two other dogs there are ancient small dogs, one who just wanted left alone and another who is bossy, pushy, and kind of snappy. He ignored the dog who ignored him, completely, and he did a lot of appeasing and diffusing with the pushy dog and actually ended up with some handicapped, very gently play that he stopped when the other dog had had enough. He also managed to call away from people, and learned quickly and completely the 90+ year old grandmas were off limits. While continuing to be highly social with people who wanted him to play or pay attention to them. 

His personality is still very puppy and he's very very young still and personality WILL change, but at least 'Can't read dog and thinks they all want to play' isn't something I'm going to worry about from here. Kids. Kids are still the ultimate distraction and most rewarding ever, but eh.

Also here, have a picture:


----------



## Canyx

Omg Kiran and Brae must be spiritual twins. Brae is the same way. I was worried the first time he went up to a teeny tiny dog since he's very pushy and in-your-face with other social or large dogs. But he is very appropriate with smaller dogs and takes cues well from dogs who don't want to play.

Also, GOOD GIRL Kylie! I want to toss her a treat!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Omg Kiran and Brae must be spiritual twins. Brae is the same way. I was worried the first time he went up to a teeny tiny dog since he's very pushy and in-your-face with other social or large dogs. But he is very appropriate with smaller dogs and takes cues well from dogs who don't want to play.
> 
> Also, GOOD GIRL Kylie! I want to toss her a treat!


It's such a relief to know he's not just going to immediately jump on the head of every dogs they see! A relief I know you know well. Good boys, both of them.

They both totally got a treat for that though I SWEAR all I asked for was sit.


----------



## Canyx

Kylie always was an overachiever. Love that girl. You have a good pack!


----------



## CptJack

Kylie is a pushy demanding brat (that I love dearly) - the run itself isn't the amusing part. I really do have a nice group of dogs.


----------



## CptJack

This month the focus is going to be on continuing some agility work, taking advantage of the last weather warm enough to swim, play skills and -

Dealing with his absolute inability to cope with ME being out of sight. At this point my primary goal is just to work him up to being able to be left with someone he lives with, without hysteria. Strangely, he's better alone than with that, but that also occurs less frequently than me needing to, you know, take a shower. Without him not only losing if I'm in the bathroom without him but trying to get INTO THE SHOWER WITH ME so he can stare at me. 

Most well adjusted dog ever in most regards. Totally overly attached to the point of being a canine representation of a that meme.


----------



## Canyx

Does a high value and long lasting treat not help?
How about remote training devices?


----------



## CptJack

If I crate him and leave him entirely alone, he's fine - no muss, no fuss, he yips a couple of times, grumbles, groans, and goes to sleep. 

If I am home alone, crate him and leave him to do something in the house he becomes fussy and irritating but not god-awful - because actively doing a behavior for me. He has a go to mat behavior but obviously that keeps me coming back. Manners minder would probably help there. 

If I leave him with someone else, whether crated, leashed, or lose, he just loses his crap and screams. I mean, obviously even getting him to take food in that scenario may be a challenge but he's so food motivated he might. And if I weren't eyeballing him and going 'wtf am I going to do with you at an agility trial or practice' it probably wouldn't even occur to me to work on it. 

But those two things are life and he's going to have to be able to be left with other people, either literally holding his leash (sometimes) or just in the area while I'm working other dogs and they're around.


----------



## Canyx

Gotcha! If it helps, Brae was the exact same for a while (seriously, these two). Even if my partner, who lives with me and has known him from day one, held his leash while I went to use the portapotty or whatever... He would be very whiny, pacey, and unfocused. He would still take treats but in a distracted kind of way. Same thing if I left him in an exercise pen in the training room and sat 20 feet away, or tethered him and did short out of sight departures.

I deliberately worked on it a tiny bit. But mostly, it just had to happen sometimes and he got used to it. I was ready to bring in the Pet Tutor if it didn't get better.


----------



## CptJack

My adult dogs all pace and whine when I'm off doing something else and they're left with 'secondary person' and I can live with that. So hopefully he'll tone it down from full on hysterical screaming about it in the, uh, nearish future. Though I guess I've got a good year or two before it's a major thing. And lots of opportunity to practice. 

(And yeah, seriously: THOSE TWO)


----------



## CptJack

He is trying to grow a ruff and it's ridiculous.









Tail foof I'm cool with.









"Kind of moderate drive." (No.)









(Ball up there)









See?









He could not be more awkward if he tried.









But god I love him.


----------



## Jen2010

His face in that first picture


----------



## CptJack

Jen2010 said:


> His face in that first picture


Speaking of faces.... (his is perfect. And goofy. And perfect).



















I think I broke his heart (teething certainly broke his ears).


----------



## Lillith

So happy to have that tuggy toy in the last picture!


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> So happy to have that tuggy toy in the last picture!


He loves thwacking people with it too!


----------



## latebloomer

Such a darling face =)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

The suspense of whether or not the ears are going to stand is killing me! 

He is so stinkin' cute. Still my kinda dog. <3


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> The suspense of whether or not the ears are going to stand is killing me!
> 
> He is so stinkin' cute. Still my kinda dog. <3


I *think* they're probably going to stay rosed/air planed. They want to stand and try, but he has ACD ear size and relatively thin ear leather. Least favorite ears for my dogs, but he's so perfect I don't care.

He went to Molly and Kylie's agility trial today and hung out. 


















Watching the ring









Molly playing reluctant security blanket. 

He was actually really good. Over-excited at first, but rapidly losing his desire to greet/be pet by everyone and play with every dog. He's still very, very tolerant and good with them just... When let off leash with another 6 month old puppy? He met her, he was sweet, but he didn't play - just hung with me and wanted to do tricks. Similar stuff with people. Will meet them when told/asked/invited,but quickly just 'mehs' out and turns back to me. 

HE DID amuse everyone in the world when I was waiting on scores at the secretary table, got distracted for 2 seconds and turned back to find him with his front feet on the table, scarfing down a plate of cookies - and the trial secretary laughing her butt off. 

He also has some real issues (still) being left - but only by me. Didn't take us long to realize shoving him in a crate and just leaving was better than trying to crate him with husband or one of our friends around while I ran another dog. Molly with him helps a LITTLE, but if I'm not there and someone else is? Non. Stop. Barking. Not losing his crap, not screaming, not peeing, not hurting himself, not even apparently distressed. just constant, continual, barking. /eyeroll. 

Basically, he's really turning into a pretty 1-person-dog. Not aggressive or reactive in the least, still friendly just... growing disinterest in people Not Me.


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> I *think* they're probably going to stay rosed/air planed. They want to stand and try, but he has ACD ear size and relatively thin ear leather. Least favorite ears for my dogs, but he's so perfect I don't care.
> 
> He went to Molly and Kylie's agility trial today and hung out.
> 
> He was actually really good. Over-excited at first, but rapidly losing his desire to greet/be pet by everyone and play with every dog. He's still very, very tolerant and good with them just... When let off leash with another 6 month old puppy? He met her, he was sweet, but he didn't play - just hung with me and wanted to do tricks. Similar stuff with people. Will meet them when told/asked/invited,but quickly just 'mehs' out and turns back to me.
> 
> HE DID amuse everyone in the world when I was waiting on scores at the secretary table, got distracted for 2 seconds and turned back to find him with his front feet on the table, scarfing down a plate of cookies - and the trial secretary laughing her butt off.
> 
> He also has some real issues (still) being left - but only by me. Didn't take us long to realize shoving him in a crate and just leaving was better than trying to crate him with husband or one of our friends around while I ran another dog. Molly with him helps a LITTLE, but if I'm not there and someone else is? Non. Stop. Barking. Not losing his crap, not screaming, not peeing, not hurting himself, not even apparently distressed. just constant, continual, barking. /eyeroll.
> 
> Basically, he's really turning into a pretty 1-person-dog. Not aggressive or reactive in the least, still friendly just... growing disinterest in people Not Me.


So, basically, throwing the world's hugest tantrum, lol? I wonder if thats a thing with herders...Ralphie does that crap if I leave him, but only in a strange place. Not really stressed though, just pissed off. Which I'm worried about if I compete in agility, but perhaps he'll stay quiet if I can convince my husband to come with, lol.


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> So, basically, throwing the world's hugest tantrum, lol? I wonder if thats a thing with herders...Ralphie does that crap if I leave him, but only in a strange place. Not really stressed though, just pissed off. Which I'm worried about if I compete in agility, but perhaps he'll stay quiet if I can convince my husband to come with, lol.


Yep. Just throwing a tantrum from what I can tell. If I crate him in, for instance, the house and leave? No problem. If I leave him with my husband or kids? Constant barking. Rhythmic, steady, LOUD barking. This translates to agility, too - except we set up with a friend, and if she OR my husband are there? Yeah, he's been left 'with' someone - so barking. Alone? Fine. So apparently not only is a tantrum, it's a tantrum for an AUDIENCE. Covering his crate makes no different what-so-ever.

Or SOMETHING. I am almost inclined to say they're rewarding it with attention or something somehow, or have in the past to start this behavior, but since it happens when I'm not there, I honestly don't know anything. Except he's fine in my presence, and totally alone is silence and/or sleep, but away from me and company is just UNENDINGLY LOUD. 

...and I have no idea re: Herders in general. I think many tend to be one person dogs, and super attached so maybe. Molly's cool left with someone or alone, but OH MY GOD KIRAN.


----------



## Canyx

You know I wouldn't recommend this willy nilly and honestly the barking might just go away on its own as he matures. But if it's demand and not anxiety, here's an out of box idea... condition to like grooming muzzle and muzzle for *short* periods when supervised by someone else, weather appropriate and all the usual precautions... Just to stop the habit?


----------



## CptJack

It's not a bad idea. Not something I can do for outdoor trials in the south since it's so freaking hot - but I might see how it goes at home, and maybe try it if there's still an issue when we hit the new year's trial. 

It's just so. freaking. Annoying. Dogs barking at me, in general, is fine. I enjoy it even. The fact that he isn't barking at me, it goes for roughly eternity, and I AM NOT EVEN THERE when he's doing it makes it freaking problematic both in a 'my nerves' sense, and a 'IDK WHAT to do about behavior that manifests IN MY ABSENCE'. 

I really, really, rarely care that my spouse isn't much of a trainer, but right now. Man, I wish.

That said, I sincerely don't know if it's demand or frustration. Hard to untangle that puzzle when I'm not present for it. Even with video at this point (Is he barking because he wants attention and getting it? Is he barking because he wants attention and isn't? Did someone, got help me, feed him at some point for barking and he's trying to recreate it? Are they trying to talk/play with him through the create and making him nuts because he can't get to them/interact the way he wants, or have they and this is an association?) won't tell me much since I can never know the history. What DID my spouse teach my puppy?

But also: ARGH.


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> Yep. Just throwing a tantrum from what I can tell. If I crate him in, for instance, the house and leave? No problem. If I leave him with my husband or kids? Constant barking. Rhythmic, steady, LOUD barking. This translates to agility, too - except we set up with a friend, and if she OR my husband are there? Yeah, he's been left 'with' someone - so barking. Alone? Fine. So apparently not only is a tantrum, it's a tantrum for an AUDIENCE. Covering his crate makes no different what-so-ever.
> 
> Or SOMETHING. I am almost inclined to say they're rewarding it with attention or something somehow, or have in the past to start this behavior, but since it happens when I'm not there, I honestly don't know anything. Except he's fine in my presence, and totally alone is silence and/or sleep, but away from me and company is just UNENDINGLY LOUD.
> 
> ...and I have no idea re: Herders in general. I think many tend to be one person dogs, and super attached so maybe. Molly's cool left with someone or alone, but OH MY GOD KIRAN.


You know, that reminds me, when we first adopted Ralphie, he did not want to be left alone with my husband. Not because he didn't like him, but simply because he wanted to be with me. My husband said he would sit at the door, bark for a while, and then just very alertly watch the door until I came back. This lasted for about 6 months, but only if my husband was home and I left. If I left him in his crate to go to work, he was perfectly content.

Then one day, he just stopped. He saw me leave, and my husband said Ralphie just climbed up on the recliner with him, made a "nest" between his legs, and went to sleep. From that day forward, they were "nap time buddies." I mean, Ralphie always liked my husband, but I think he was "just there" most of the time. They would play sometimes, but I don't think they developed any sort of relationship until Ralphie was over a year old. Now? Still MY dog, but the husband and the dog have their own unique relationship where they play, nap together, and hang out.

So maybe he'll grow out of it? Maybe it's just one of those weird dog things? It's MY hooman or NO hooman!


----------



## Canyx

I think if anyone who was supervising him ever talked to him, even a little chuckle or something, he could have perceived it as attention. And if it is really endless, I assume that you sometimes return while he is still barking, right? Ultimate reward right there! But who knows! I also think practice creates habits, regardless of the intention. The fact that he ONLY does it when others are around suggest to me that it's demand barking. 

If he was my dog I'd use a muzzle, after conditioning him to like it, just to see if it helps. Especially if other people who are not you, are not training him in your absence and rewarding gradually periods of quiet (which is really the simplest solution but I totally understand if other people can't or won't do that). Or, I guess if he was my dog I'd use my remote treat dispenser 

ETA: Remind me, does he bark if you... say, tether him outside and start walking away? Trying to remember if there are instances where others aren't around and he still barks.


----------



## CptJack

I don't know. He's never been tethered in his life, and I doubt he ever will be. 

I can walk away from him alone just fine, and usually without barking. Sometimes, briefly and mildly, but it's not a huge thing and not to a degree I have a problem with it.

I honestly, honestly don't love the idea of a grooming muzzle. I know the point is just to break the habit, but dogs CAN make noise with their mouths closed, anyway, and unless I'm much more desperate/annoyed about it than I am now I see way too many potential problems from leaving him without me wearing something that prevents him from opening his mouth than I do potential for benefit (both behaviorally, with associations and just safety, even supervised). Especially since it's physically stopping him from barking, not require he use impulse control or just plain not WANT to bark. So as soon as it's gone it's entirely possible he'll just start again.

Right now, I'm actually using reverse luring to build duration of silence on command, in general - because he is loud, period, and while I don't care it's a good thing to find rewarding. I also have a treat 'n' train, and will probably use it. Once I have enlisted some help I don't live with and that understand dogs.


----------



## Canyx

Great! The muzzle idea isn't something I've ever tried for barking and I like what you're doing more. You already have the tools to do R+ so why not!

Though to clarify (and I think you get it but I don't want anyone else reading to misconstrue my suggestion), I didn't mean just throw the muzzle on and "force" quiet. But rather, CC/DS with the muzzle would create a different context. Like instead of 'I bark when this person is supervising' it's 'I play the muzzle game when this person is supervising'. And muzzle game never entailed barking so barking doesn't happen. And the hope is that with the barking habit unpracticed over time, the state of calm would remain when the muzzle is taken off. 

Again, not trying to force the idea on you and I am dropping it after this, since you have a good plan. But I just want to make sure readers aren't taking things out of context.

Last thought... In a pinch, like let's say your hubby just has to hold Kir for you while you do something, to not undo your training... Would Kiran take a high value long lasting chew (kong, bully stick, etc) and be occupied while you go away?


----------



## CptJack

I get it! And I appreciate you clarifying.

And no. He'll take food or whatever but things like bullysticks/kongs just get ignored. And he's only quiet while swallowing food so. I am suspecting as I talk this out it's just being rewarded by me coming back. Because sooner or later I have to come back in those settings. It's always a case where there's going to be a 'dog change' happening or a time limit that I can't just... leave it alone. May try some set up/staging and see what happens to get better information.


----------



## Canyx

Good luck! I am not worried about the two of you 
And I always love your updates! Crazy how fast they grow...


----------



## CptJack

Sometimes I get the shot I'm after.









Others, I got the dog missing and being hit in the throat.









Hey, howyadoing?









King of the... slide.









HAPPY!









HE stopped dorking for a second.









His ears are inconsistent and I love him.


----------



## CptJack

Still spamming.


















Very, very nice sum up of his personality with those two pictures.









Dork.









Dork found a BIG stick.









He is so, so, so good though.


----------



## Canyx

Wow, he looks very BC with the floof in some angles!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Wow, he looks very BC with the floof in some angles!


He does! Especially lately, he's pretty... leggy and pointy. Longer than tall, but not by much. I should have named him Rorschach - angles and side matter a lot. 

I honestly think he's going to end up with a coat not dissimilar to Thud's, at the rate he's gaining fluff. Probably a little less but his pants and tail and ruff are somewhat stupid and while it isn't as visible in the black he's also fluffing out hard along his back.


----------



## Canyx

That would be insane.

How is it that floofy puppies and up sleek and sleek puppies grow up floofy? My coworkers BC/X and aussie/X pups went fluff ball to smooth coat.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> That would be insane.
> 
> How is it that floofy puppies and up sleek and sleek puppies grow up floofy? My coworkers BC/X and aussie/X pups went fluff ball to smooth coat.


Well, I mean Molly's always been bald! But she's never had much more than a very sparse undercoat/nearly single coated. 

Seriously though, I can tell if a puppy is going to have LONG hair, but fluff or not is beyond me - clearly. I won't complain too much, though, I appreciate full coverage butt fluff on boys.


----------



## CptJack

I seem to no longer have a puppy.


----------



## Sandakat

Lookit all them legs! He does suddenly look like he's turning into a dog.


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> Lookit all them legs! He does suddenly look like he's turning into a dog.


Suddenly dog is so, so, weird. 

He's also 'extreme teething', right now and it's making him even clingier than usual. He literally has everything between his incisors and back set of molars out. He's got 2 canines through gum, but the rest? Are all just under the surface. It's ridiculous and he's cheerful enough about it because he's him, but he is very clearly uncomfortable and sad.


----------



## Marvel

Awww poor teething pup! He is ADORABLE. Such a sweet face and I love the coloring!


----------



## CptJack

Marvel said:


> Awww poor teething pup! He is ADORABLE. Such a sweet face and I love the coloring!


Thanks! He's a pretty wickedly cool little dog - all kinds of sweet, all kinds of energy, and just neat looking. Also weird looking, but you know.


----------



## SaintDame

Your dogs are all so freaking cute! And you take wonderful photos.


----------



## CptJack

Thanks guys!

He was 6 calendar months old yesterday - more than 24 weeks, all adult teeth, but any excuse for puppy pictures.














































All the colors, all the patterns, weird ears, asymmetrical, long neck, excessive tail, fluffy butt and somehow I still REALLY think he's adorable. He's also still a Really Good Dog (tm). Like that's just all. He's just *GOOD*. A little weird, a little quirky, a little overly attached, but GOOD.

And if I never taught him to do another thing, I'd be happy where he is and with what he knows.


----------



## CptJack

Had a meet up with friends and dogs this morning. Got some pictures.









Waiting on DH to come back out of the gas station.



























With a friend's new Kelpie.









There was food.

He's definitely still a puppy and super friendly and exuberant and needs to be consistently made to sit the heck down to greet people but otherwise he was amazingly good. Lots of off leash work in a busy setting - ducks, people, dogs, squirrels, water - and he managed to stay focused and get some work done. 

Also, you know, didn't let anyone else fetch anything - just took over and stole their toy - but. Overall for a 6 month old? Holding STAYS and listening? Yeah, I'm pleased.


----------



## Marvel

So cute! Love the pic of him look up. And he sounds super smart too! What a guy!


----------



## CptJack

Marvel said:


> So cute! Love the pic of him look up. And he sounds super smart too! What a guy!


He's really, really good. Tons of food drive, toy drive, handler focus and biddability, combined with a lot of confidence and being highly social. It's just a REALLY nice package. Like, I can take credit for nothing with him except maybe some of his (admittedly minor) bad habits. He's just a Good Dog. 

Funny looking! But good.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran (and Kylie) went to flyball practice tonight. He was not entirely sure about the floor (basketball court/gym), and was highly distracted but he did stuff! Including being handled by and working for strangers. He also flirted endlessly with a poodle. No idea what in the world any of that stuff was supposed to be (LOL) but a good time was had.

Kylie's reaction, for the record, was 'yep, I get it.' and then continued to demonstrate her willingness to do anything I ask of her. Because she's Kylie and that's how she works.

I really don't see me getting bitten by the flyball bug, but I'll continue to play with them on a casual basis. It's fun and it'll be good for Kiran in particular.


----------



## CptJack

I'm ba-ack.



























I kept this one just because straight on he looks way stockier/heavier than he actually is.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran went to another agility trial with me (and Kylie) today, and. My puppy is perfect.

The last trial was kind of stress inducing because 'mom left me' barking. This time? Bigger trial, more dogs, inside a rodeo barn, with a pony in the building and a bunch of cattle outside. There was some of that MOM LEFT barking for about the first hour (when I left). After that? He stayed in his crate (in the van), he chewed his chew, and he calmly watched dogs and people walking by, dogs just on the other side of the parking area playing ball and frisbee, and was just good as gold. For hours at a time. 

He was also friendly, curious, sweet, highly playful with both toys and me, completely relaxed, and had really good focus. He was accurately described as 'a wide-open nut' and 'a golden retriever in a speckly coat'. Well, okay, he's not a golden but holy crap he's sweet. He's jumping up less. He's just so danged solid it's ridiculous, and honestly NOT something I really expected to see in a dog with his level of drive. 

I just. Just. If I had custom made a dog, hand selecting traits, he'd be the result. Friendly, sweet, confident, stable, oodles of toy and food drive, excellent off switch, awesome handler focus and while highly *friendly* and sweet absolutely not actually... extroverted. He is going to be one heck of a dog.


----------



## CptJack

And, yep, absolutely an unapologetically soppy brag.


----------



## CptJack

...that's my boy.


----------



## CptJack

Today at the agility trial Kiran's favorite kind of people were there - really really short ones. One set of siblings (about 2 and 3?) were there. He was gentle and sweet and appropriate and THRILLED. The little girl was slightly older and played a game with us - She stood beside me, I threw a disc and she chased him to 'help him get it'. Then he picked up the disc, whipped around and retrieved PAST HER to bring the toy all the way back to me. Kiddo loved it. So did I. Go little man, go.

Also one of the more serious dog people that I really admire (serious working and USBCHA trialing BC people) really, really loved him. High praise from someone with really high standards. 

And since it's a photo thread:










have a blurry photo.


----------



## CptJack

7 months.


----------



## huskylove1995

He is handsome!!  I'm happy he did so good 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandakat

Love the TEETH! picture. LOL What a handsome dog he's turning into!


----------



## CptJack

huskylove1995 said:


> He is handsome!!  I'm happy he did so good
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


He really really tries hard! Which at his age is probably the most important part.



Sandakat said:


> Love the TEETH! picture. LOL What a handsome dog he's turning into!


I love that picture, too. It makes me laugh.

He's um. Growing into a dog who will probably never be confused with another one? Does that count?


----------



## CptJack

He recalled off a running deer this morning. With both of them outside a fence. While 20 + feet away from me. without any other dogs out there to follow. 

My god he might not have much and might be a teenage jerkface, but he's got THAT.


----------



## piperboxermix

CptJack said:


> He recalled off a running deer this morning. With both of them outside a fence. While 20 + feet away from me. without any other dogs out there to follow.
> 
> My god he might not have much and might be a teenage jerkface, but he's got THAT.


He sounds amazing all the way around! Want to clone him and give me one?


----------



## CptJack

piperboxermix said:


> He sounds amazing all the way around! Want to clone him and give me one?


No, but he's the first dog I've ever owned I'd breed/not be horrified by the concept of reproducing based on some structural or temperament thing. I mean, I'm not because I don't wanna but he's kind of impressive the snot out of me and if they're still around I'd totally get Future Dogs from the same place!


----------



## CptJack

(I do however think just about everyone everywhere needs a Him, so you know. Maybe I should reassess ;-))


----------



## Wowlovely88

He looks like a fun character!


----------



## CptJack

Wowlovely88 said:


> He looks like a fun character!


He definitely is - and sometimes he's even a sweet one.









(I'm under that blanket)


----------



## CptJack

You know, if I ever had any doubt about Kiran's temperament being stellar, today would have done away with them.

Not only was he in PetSmart on Black Friday (total. madhouse. but they gave me a coupon for free dogfood), he was completely happy in the crowds and chaos, sat to be pet and took treats gently and nicely and had good focus on me -

But at one point I lifted him up so a small child in a cart could pet him and when I turned around (still with him in my arms) a strange woman behind me kissed him directly between the eyes and he responded by licking her right back in the mouth and wagging his tail. She spluttered and kind of seemed offended but honestly now.


Anyway, really not something I'd expect a dog to have to tolerate, much less to tolerate with complete equanimity. 

Basically - still being blown away.


----------



## CptJack

Few days shy of 8 months old.


----------



## CptJack

Literally just got a picture of one of his brothers.










They are definitely related - though you can also definitely who got the ACD head.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

growing up so nicely


----------



## Sandakat

Is it just the way the picture is taken or is his brother much larger than Kiran?


----------



## CptJack

Mostly, I think it's because there's a person's arm and hand in the picture and that person's hand/arm is attached to a 6-7 year old little boy and it makes the dog look huge and angle isn't helping. I DO think his brother has a tighter coat and stockier build, though.


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> growing up so nicely


he really, really is. 

We went to a (thunderdome) dog park before Kylie's lesson today so he could run off some energy. It's not something I will make a habit of, or probably even do more than once in a blue moon (because I don't trust them) and I recognize he'll grow out of his easily accepting temperament but... it's a really nice thing to see that kind of evidence of his appropriateness. Even more nice to see that he can offer engagement and call out on a dime at barely 8 months old (as of today!)

Then he sat (mostly quietly!) in the van for an hour while Kylie had an agility lesson. After that he went to a regular park a worked on walking and climbing on some weird surfaces, did some obedience and disc work with no trouble, and was all around a good boy who stayed focused and engaged in spite of distractions. 

THEN we went to Lowes where he proved his manners with people is pretty danged good and that his leash skills, when tired, are pretty danged good. 

He's just... a really good puppy who is turning into a pretty stinking awesome dog.

Hates black trashbags, but you know. As problems go- that's basically not one.


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> he really, really is.
> 
> We went to a (thunderdome) dog park before Kylie's lesson today so he could run off some energy. It's not something I will make a habit of, or probably even do more than once in a blue moon (because I don't trust them) and I recognize he'll grow out of his easily accepting temperament but... it's a really nice thing to see that kind of evidence of his appropriateness. Even more nice to see that he can offer engagement and call out on a dime at barely 8 months old (as of today!)
> 
> Then he sat (mostly quietly!) in the van for an hour while Kylie had an agility lesson. After that he went to a regular park a worked on walking and climbing on some weird surfaces, did some obedience and disc work with no trouble, and was all around a good boy who stayed focused and engaged in spite of distractions.
> 
> THEN we went to Lowes where he proved his manners with people is pretty danged good and that his leash skills, when tired, are pretty danged good.
> 
> He's just... a really good puppy who is turning into a pretty stinking awesome dog.
> 
> Hates black trashbags, but you know. As problems go- that's basically not one.


What a good dog!

Ralphie used to hate black trash bags. He was reactive, so there's that, but once I let him growl and bark at them for a minute he walked up to them, sniffed them, licked them, and then peed on it. Never had a problem again, even if they were blowing in the wind, lol.


----------



## CptJack

I really don't know what his deal is. He's not reactive at all but something about them flapping around just BUGS him. Only thing I've seen him have any hint of fear of and it always amounts to 'hackles, lowers himself, barks (a couple of times, maybe), approaches cautiously, sniffs, stops caring'. They just apparently really weird him out. 

I kind of wish he'd pee on them though. Not that this 'always' has been more than 3-4 times (in the house/using them in our cans isn't an issue). Just weirdness.


----------



## Wowlovely88

He has got the sweetest face ♡♡♡.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Canyx

Omg where did the puppy go...

Also, if I imagined 'BC/ACD' mix, I would imagine a Kirin. What a neat and balanced dog! I am still so envious of his size......


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Omg where did the puppy go...
> 
> Also, if I imagined 'BC/ACD' mix, I would imagine a Kirin. What a neat and balanced dog! I am still so envious of his size......



Seriously, he's just... a dog now. I mean he's not, but he sure as heck seems to be looking and acting like one and it's bizarre.

And that makes me happy, because every once in a blue moon someone tries to figure out how a beagle mix have legs that long and a butt that fluffy and I just laugh. The colors *throw* them.

That said, yeah. Temperament and appearance, man, he continues to be pretty much a perfect balance of the two.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran starts agility classes the 16th. So we did some brushing up on the foundations stuff that will be covered. Nothing impressive here, but I hadn't done any video in a bit. 





Get outs (with distance)





lead out/doing obstacles between me and him





Front cross.





Stay/come.
Tomorrow, we lure course (baby, short, modified, recreational lure course). He's *been* doing some flyball foundations and disc stuff for a while. My 'all purpose sport dog' is truly turning out to be the jack of all trades I wanted. Though of course he hasn't 'really' done anything yet, so a lot remains to be seen. Mostly, I'm excited to get rolling with him and agility - LOVE starting new puppies/dogs.

Still pretty danged happy with my boy.


----------



## CptJack

I did not get video but Kiran's introduction to lure coursing happened. He chased the thing, but he was pretty overtly confused - no idea what the thing he was chasing was, and there were weird noises and puppies outside the fence that looked super fun. But he chased it and had fun, and I really think he'll figure it out better with time and exposure.

(Molly would not title in lure coursing tests. At all. Molly loves it more than life, but 'follow the lure' is NOT how she plays. Fortunately, this is recreational and the operator is a friend who keeps things interesting for the dogs.)


----------



## CptJack

Hanging out with me in the van, at today's trial - and staring very, very intently at horses.

Meanwhile, he continues to be a really solid dog. Also kind of a happy idiot dork, but a really solidly good dog. And now he crates quietly as long as I *don't* crate him in the same area as the girls. So that means taking him to this stuff is now much less stressful (thank god)


----------



## CptJack

9 months, today.


----------



## Sandakat

Love him!

*too short*


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> Love him!
> 
> *too short*


He is very, very, lovable! Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## CptJack

Picture, because it's a picture thread.

Kiran started Foundations Agility classes tonight. New location, first group class, and-

I was actually kind of nervous, but really had no reason to be and definitely shouldn't have been. He's still really social and wanted to play with the other dogs - but was way more interested in me. Chewed a bully stick, played tug, gave me good focus and attention between exercises and didn't have any issue with the exercises themselves.

Basically, unicorn dog continues to be a unicorn. Just happy, social, confident, sweet, smart, attentive, dude. Someday the cognitive dissonance of that will go away. That day is not now.


----------



## Canyx

Aww, his face is filling in! He looks great, as always.

And you're gonna get a kick out of this re: Kiran/Brae alternate universe/lives... Brae started a Nosework class recently. He already does nosework well enough but I snatched an opportunity to take a group class with him. This is his first group class. I was also nervous that he'd be horrible (no idea why). He whined a bit the first few minutes of the first class but got to working really quick, ended snuggling in my lap the last few minutes of class. Week 2, I was late due to an overlapping appointment and he barely even looked at the dogs when we got in, went right to working. 


Yay for good boys!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Aww, his face is filling in! He looks great, as always.
> 
> And you're gonna get a kick out of this re: Kiran/Brae alternate universe/lives... Brae started a Nosework class recently. He already does nosework well enough but I snatched an opportunity to take a group class with him. This is his first group class. I was also nervous that he'd be horrible (no idea why). He whined a bit the first few minutes of the first class but got to working really quick, ended snuggling in my lap the last few minutes of class. Week 2, I was late due to an overlapping appointment and he barely even looked at the dogs when we got in, went right to working.
> 
> 
> Yay for good boys!


I am truly amused at how similar they, and their lives, are and have been to date. Especially given the fact that the only thing their breed (mixes) have in common is 'herd', and appearance wise they probably couldn't be much different. Not that those are relevant to temperament but REALLY a 'brother by another mother' situation.

Because yeah, that sounds a lot like us tonight.

I don't know, I honestly expected SOME Level of needing to acclimate, or being much more distracted by the other dogs, or at LEAST being a bit difficult to engage in play but no. Nothing. Might as well have been my living room. He DID want to play with the other dogs, but it was so casual, easily redirected, and infrequent that it just wasn't a thing at all. 

And, yeah, I expect next week he'll probably be even less interested. 

Yay for good boys indeed!


----------



## CptJack

Hey, look, impulse control (there is no stay there, so he didn't break one. He just waited for his turn/his ball.)









And another picture.


----------



## CptJack

Dorky puppy - nothing exciting here at all behavior/training wise just a stable puppy in his second ever (as in second session/week) group class - and who sometimes has NO IDEA what is going on and has, truthfully, an overabundance of handler focus (right now, anyway.)

First 30 seconds are literally standing around. Second 30 are a few clips of doing things. Sort of. Okay mostly staring at me instead of the target because see also excessive handler focus right now


----------



## CptJack

Been a while since I've done a proper pic spam, so. Have a small one.









Legs continue to be ridiculous, LOL.









Starting to get more obvious muscle, particularly around the shoulders.









Please throw.









Please?
























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## CptJack

I'll do a real video of some things he knows when he's a year old, but meanwhile:





This isn't new but I finally bothered to video. So have a tiny (5 second) clip.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran often looks like a BRICK in photos. Especially 'straight on' or sitting photos.











Pictures, especially straight on, flat out LIE. (No clue why his ears are up here - probably wind, but the rest is VERY accurate.)


----------



## CptJack

Someone who's reaction to heeling isn't 'ew yuck' or who will even do a single heeling exercise with him should probably kidnap my puppy.


----------



## CptJack

I hate obedience. 

I don't want to do obedience.

The freaking puppy spent an hour heeling around agility class. Indiscriminate as to which side, granted, but seriously? Universe, quit it. I'm not doing obedience.


----------



## Canyx

Maybe Kiran is saying, "Let's do OBEDIENCE!!!"


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Maybe Kiran is saying, "Let's do OBEDIENCE!!!"


He would absolutely love obedience. 

I might prefer being dragged backward through a cheese grater then rolled in salt. 

MOLLY loves obedience. Kiran loves obedience more than life and has learned, naturally, the one thing I despise teaching - not perfectly but good enough. He's also got a heck of an impressive front and finish that I... taught him but casually and accidentally? Every objection I have to the actual sport has been eradicated by changes in the rules. 

I feel like I'm being sent a message by the universe and I'm just shoving my fingers in my ears and ignoring it. I have a comfort zone dammit and it is not obedience. 

...Rally's a maybe, though. Once I neuter him and can register him, anyway :/ BUT DAMMIT DOG. (At least he also likes my stuff.)


----------



## CptJack

Kiran is, at times, 









A highly focused









Highly driven









High intensity dog.

Other times....









Well.









He's sweet, anyway


----------



## CptJack

When'd he grow muscles?



















And bonus Kylie


----------



## Canyx

He's looking SO GOOD!


----------



## CptJack

He's working hard on growing up and becoming a Very Good Dog. He's still confident, social, biddable, eager to work and play at the drop of the hat, chills out when I need him to, engages fast and intensely, acclimates to new places and things faster.

He is growing an adult personality, and it's not quite so goofy sweet and indiscriminately social (can be a little suspicious but it's very mild and only noticeable in contrast to 'puppy'). Given that he's an ACD mix and always been a one person dog that's pretty expected.


----------



## CptJack

I'm just going with 'his growth plates are almost certainly closed' for the sake of my sanity, because my interest in stopping this is not all that high. I have bigger battles with both the kid and the dog.


----------



## CptJack

11 months.


----------



## Sandakat

He looks like so much fun. He's become such a handsome guy, too.


----------



## CptJack

He is a really cool guy, and turning into a really Good Dog. Kind of wild, kind of reckless, but confident and happy and sweet and always up to play anything. 

I honestly couldn't have custom created a better dog for me.


----------



## CptJack

And also I have done things *differently* with him in so many ways and I am so glad I did.


----------



## CptJack

Have a random video. Other people were training. We played in the river (and trained a little). He got yelled at by a MAS and didn't bat an eye-lash or appear to notice, just kept walking. Weirdo.

Getting close to a year old, and I need to think about getting a 'real' video of stuff he knows/does together. If I do or not remains to be seen


----------



## CptJack

I HAVE A STICK. LOOK AT MY STICK. LOOK AT IT! IT IS A GOOD STICK! THROW THE STICK! THROW IT!!!

Pretty sure that's about what was going on in his head while he was shoving that thing in my face. Pure. JOY. Also PURE DORK.


----------



## Canyx

Love it! Brae will do that too. Another favorite, when I refuse to admire the AWESOME STICK, is to strip all the lichen off of it. I LOVE his head so much!


----------



## Jen2010

Haha, it's a lovely stick ;-)


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Love it! Brae will do that too. Another favorite, when I refuse to admire the AWESOME STICK, is to strip all the lichen off of it. I LOVE his head so much!





Jen2010 said:


> Haha, it's a lovely stick ;-)


Thanks, guys. He's on break between class sessions until the end of the month, so he's pretty bored, and Molly's on restricted activity for at least the rest of this week which means no one's out in the woods with him so there's a lot more 'LOOK AT MY STICK' stuff.


----------



## Canyx

Is Molly okay??


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Is Molly okay??


She's ok! She tore up the nails on both back feet on a metal bench - jumped on, apparently got nails caught, jumped off and either split (vertically and badly) or ripped out 3 nails over both her rear feet. Didn't even yelp about it, but it was a bloody mess and she spent Saturday at the vet, being knocked out and cleaned up.


----------



## Canyx

Ugh. High drive dogs with no nerve endings. Gotta love them? 

I wish her a speedy recovery!


----------



## CptJack

I really wish 'self-preservation' and 'nerve endings' were things that dog possessed. I'd have less gray hair and more money


----------



## Canyx

My wallet and I agree with you.


----------



## CptJack

He's grown up pretty nice.


----------



## Canyx

WHERE did those LEGS come from.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> WHERE did those LEGS come from.


Border Collie legs - Cattle Dog head.


----------



## Canyx

I know and it's killing me. I adore his head!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> I know and it's killing me. I adore his head!


Ahahah. His head got his genes solicited today. It's very popular. (My life is weird.)


----------



## CptJack

He is such a good hiking buddy/trail dog.









Snowy nose.









Molly's pretty good, too. She just does NOT photograph well in lower light.


----------



## CptJack

As of today he is chasing the lure at lure coursing! It took a few times out with Molly to catch on, but catch on he did.

There were also some









Donkeys









And horses.









Then we found a fun wilderness area

I also actually took him to a dog park.









Reasons he is the only dog I have ever owned to go into a dog park, neatly represented. 

Rott and Boxer going to get wrestly (or something)? "Hey, Kiran, why don't you come here?" Boom, done.


----------



## CptJack

Really just a matter of time before he kills himself out there.


----------



## Canyx

LOL Brae is racing him for that 'achievement'


----------



## Marvel

I just love him!! He's such a handsome, good boy!


----------



## CptJack

He stole my hat. But he brought it back. Not sure how that rates on the good boy scale  Neutral/cancels each other out?


----------



## CptJack

There are dogs who are noise sensitive. Then there's this dork with the first low flying jet he's heard in his life. 









Waiting while husband was in the grocery store.









He's grown up.


----------



## Canyx

Good looking boy!

Time to get another puppy, huh?


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Good looking boy!
> 
> Time to get another puppy, huh?


I might honestly prefer a slow, painful, death by cheese grater. 

Talk to me in another couple of years, though


----------



## Canyx

OOoookay  Whatever  you  sayyyyy


----------



## Sandakat

He's a border collie X ACD, right? He's certainly got a border collie looking body (at least at this point).


----------



## CptJack

Sandakat said:


> He's a border collie X ACD, right? He's certainly got a border collie looking body (at least at this point).


Yep, BCXACD. I'm amused by how clearly some people see the mix and others are just flummoxed by it. It'll be interesting to see how he matures, but I pretty strongly suspect that while he'll fill out some he'll stay pretty leggy and BC-ish in body/build (with a huge head). His relatives certainly did, anyway. I could be radically wrong.


----------



## CptJack

Early spring means warm weather and a deserted beach (okay it's a beach on a lake, but still).






























































That dog climbs everything. And no, he does not usually stand that way.

Really nice morning!





I was kind of thinking he'd have regressed more over the fall and winter and no real exposure to swimming/water, but he stayed pretty danged good. I mean no, that's not more than a swim stroke or two, total, but since most of last summer was swimming TO me, I'm pretty happy with where we're beginning this year.

ETA: Forgot one. One I love.


----------



## Canyx

His head is really filling out. I love the cheek muscles! REALLY love the structure on this guy!

Brae had his super-early swim of the year too. Result... 10 days of limber tail. D'oh! Didn't stop him one bit though, my face was just spared the happy slaps for a few days.


----------



## CptJack

He's maturing in all the ways. 


When I was in the park with Kiran, a man came by with his totally off leash setter - that's the dog Kiran's peering over my head at in this picture:









(He got new stuff for his birthday Monday)

Once I finished the picture, the dog got closer we got the stereotyped 'he's friendly' and I responded as I always do when a dog is going to greet Kiran, whether I want them to or not: I removed the leash (okay sometimes I just drop it because I have no time for anything else).

Kiran went, met the dog, came back to me. I told him he could go play if he wanted to, since dude and his dog were clearly going to stick around for a bit. He went back, did a little chasey stuff, came back, stole the frisbee out of my hoodie pocket and dropped it at my feet. Okay, message received.

So, we kept playing frisbee while this other dog ran around and more or less (looping circles but orbiting) followed his owner through the park and away.

Good dog.

His interest in people he doesn't already know waxes and wanes. Some days, "OH PUPPY!" stuff will still have him on a person like white on rice, but more and more he's trending toward *less* interested by quite a bit - sometimes polite but downright dismissive. 

Neat stuff; nothing I've done with him has changed at all.


----------



## CptJack

I'll be laying to rest 'Kiran doesn't lure course' now. He's still pretty easily distracted and occasionally just runs to me, but - He's figured out the game.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran got new stuff for his birthday.









I just like this picture.

Anyway, agility class tonight was nifty. We're up to sequencing a few things and it's starting to feel like I'm playing *agility* with my dog, and that the dog knows it's a game, which is the best feeling in the world.

Also he got used as a demo dog tonight, working with the instructor. It was kind of funny because "He'll work for cheese?" "Will he work with ME?" Were both questions - largely because my previous dogs the answer to either or both would have been "LOL, no." I know a lot of people don't want their dogs to be able to work with other people, but I love it - there are times, especially in agility, your dog being willing to work 'for' someone else is just useful.


----------



## CptJack

So, that 'wtf Kiran's genes are being solicited'? Thing that confused me?

Yeah, it's for this: https://chinook.org/chinook-conservation-program/

I'm doing embark so they can look at it and who knows what will happen there, but. This is a cool thing. That I wish more breeds were doing.


----------



## Moonstream

So they're considering breeding him in to the Chinook breeding project? Very cool! That's one I've been following for a little while. I love seeing purebred dog breeding projects opening studbooks a little bit. I know Dals have done pointer outcrosses to get rid of the alleles contributing to the urinary issues in that breed, and I remember seeing something similar with -I think- Berner outcrosses to Spaniels looking to better health.


----------



## CptJack

Yep.

I mean he is *very* young, and there are a lot of contingencies based on testing (not just Embark, that's just stage 1), so I have no real expectation that it will happen, but I'm very willing to support the project. It'd be super cool to have him be one of those founder dogs!

It's a cool learning experience either way, though and... honestly pretty danged flattering. 

And, absolutely agree re: opening up some stud books in breeds. It's a good thing!


----------



## CptJack

Stopped by a little park near our agility trial location today to let him burn off some energy before the trip home. SUPER gorgeous location.









Scrawny dog with a giant head.









Happy guy.









Who is made of legs









Crashed out.


----------



## Sandakat

That last picture is priceless!


----------



## CptJack

He is a total doll. I mean also kind of a jerk but mostly just really sweet even when he's being a jerk.


----------



## CptJack

His tail's ridiculously amusing.


----------



## CptJack

13 months


----------



## CptJack

I can't even pretend I don't encourage this crap (or care about it).


----------



## CptJack

Dog was a golden retriever in another life, I swear.


----------



## CptJack

It's my thread, I'll spam if I want to?









When he's SOAKING WET you can sort of see his build. One good shake and it's gone.


----------



## CptJack

Because Kylie's taking the summer off, Kiran is stepping into the role of 'demo dog' at local events a little early. First one is this Saturday. We'll be doing some disc and some baby dog type agility. Should be interesting, LOL.


----------



## CptJack

Oh, and he continues to be a special snowflake:

---------
Hi Becky,

Thank you so much for reaching out! Wow, this is a really interesting case. You are right in that a dog who is AwAt, like Kiran, should for all intents and purposes be phenotypically wolf sable. In this case, however, it looks like the black and tan At allele is overriding Aw, even though by order of dominance, it shouldn't--but there are always dogs that do not read the textbook. These are the ones we want to be studying in the future to understand the genetic interactions between coat color loci, those known AND unknown! So thank you for reaching out--if you don't mind, I'll be adding Kiran to our list of "Dogs who don't adhere to coat color rules" so that we might be able to make genetic discoveries in the future.

Thank you again, Becky, and please do not hesitate to reach out with more questions!

My best,
Erin

Senior Veterinary Geneticist
Embark Veterinary, Inc.
----------


----------



## CptJack

High intensity goober.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran did his first little public performance today.

https://www.facebook.com/leanne.brownlee/videos/10216379624223122/ -- The FB live video, which is better both in angle and having more of it, but may well not be visible. 

So also: 





Basically, the disc here isn't any kind of stellar or anything, but he did it. In a busy environment, with kids and people and dogs and rain and traffic, and he had fun doing it. I'm proud of my kid. I am never, ever, going to take having a really confident dog for granted, again.









Making eyes at the disc.


----------



## CptJack

Disc Dog Train.


----------



## CptJack

THIS DOG.

THIS FREAKING DOG.

I took Kiran and Kylie to a community yardsale. 

This yardsale thing is massive - entire fair-grounds, something like 800 stalls/vendors, and a whole bunch of food trucks and stands. Awesome. Kylie is feeling social, Kiran is good as gold, loose leash, sitting to be pet, charming people all over the place. He's literally licking baby toes in strollers while they pull on his ears. He is being an *angel*.

On the way out, I have been lulled into a false sense of security - again, he's been an absolute dream, and also now he's hot and tired and had a snow-cone (sans flavoring) and seems to just want to take a nap. So, when I see a box of super cheap discs, I stop and look.

Mistake.

I turn my back on him. I'm looking through this box and pulling out dog appropriate discs that happen to be mixed in with the really not ones. He is, I think, laying down beside me under the table behaving.

I have never been so wrong.

Then I hear a high pitched screech followed by absolutely hysterical laughter.

Y'all, this dog has managed to rear up on his hind legs without tightening his leash and steal a (fresh) pork rind from some woman's hand, that was on its way to her mouth.

I'm stuttering and stammering and want to disappear into a hole in the ground. SHE is laughing so hard she is basically collapsing in tears. KIRAN is now sitting at her feet, wagging his tail and freaking waving at her.

She finds this adorable, so she KEEPS FEEDING HIM.

I find this horrifying so I keep stammering.

Eventually she moved on. I bought my discs and ran.

Kiran is, I swear to god, smug as shit.

I, I swear to god, am never taking this dog anywhere again.

(Kylie was actually well behaved).


----------



## Wet Beards

I shouldn't laugh..really, I shouldn't. Bad Kiran, Bad. 
But I can't help myself. lol.
And if the pork rinds are what we call Piggy Puffs, the
snatch was totally justifiable. lol...


----------



## CptJack

He's very good at being charming. Probably saves him a lot of grief. 

And yeah, deep fried pork skin that puffs up and is delicious. I don't much blame him either.


----------



## Jen2010

Oh Kiran!

I'll take thievery over reactivity any day ;-)


----------



## CptJack

Jen2010 said:


> I'll take thievery over reactivity any day ;-)


Meeeeee too.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran has a new collar.


----------



## CptJack

Aftermath picture, but posting first.


















Splashdown






















































Fluffy pants
(More)


----------



## CptJack

Molly thinks he's insane. Molly isn't wrong. (nice shot of him calling off wave chasing in the middle.)


----------



## CptJack

He is so bizarre.


----------



## Lillith

LUNCH TIME!

But yeah, so bizarre, lol.


----------



## CptJack

In fairness I think he'd play with anything I threw or was willing to tug, but he is REALLY into spoons. They were his favorite when he was tiny and it ... stuck. 

He's just. So good and so so weird sometimes.


----------



## CptJack

And, yes, he needs a pudding cup at the end or something


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> And, yes, he needs a pudding cup at the end or something


Oh, that would be hysterical!


----------



## CptJack

I know no one's surprised, but I am so in love this dog, y'all. 

We're back in agility class tonight. His obstacle focus is coming along and starting to balance his handler focus, and the result is more speed and distance. He's doing some more difficult crosses, and that's nice and all, but. 

A GSD roughly three times his size smacked him across the face with a paw (mostly my fault, tbh). Kiran apparently didn't even NOTICE. 

He's holding a startline for a 2-2+ obstacle lead out in a pretty crazy environment. 

He's just. No matter how aroused he gets (and he gets aroused), no matter how LOUD and obnoxious and pushy he is being, no matter how much intensity he is bringing (and he's bringing a lot) or how fast he is going, he never tips over the line and starts reacting to things without thought. Nothing rattles him, and he never, ever, leaves any room for forgetting that it is a *game* we are playing. Because the happy and joy and fun never goes away. 

I just cannot get over how perfectly well balanced and well adjusted and STABLE he is. Playing with him is always, always, a joy.


----------



## CptJack

Jesus this dog is gorgeous. 









And sometimes I have my camera at the right moment.


----------



## Bluemoods

I think Kiran is a pretty good human trainer, he seems to have you well trained. LOL


----------



## CptJack

Bluemoods said:


> I think Kiran is a pretty good human trainer, he seems to have you well trained. LOL


I think we've got a good deal going, between the two of us. Any intact teenage puppy who can work in a heavy rain, beside a busy parking lot, with food trucks, in front of a huge crowd that includes dogs and cats and snakes, in a ring marked off with nothing but a single strand of tape is doing okay at pulling his weight in the training process. 

I AM kind of wrapped around his paw though. Fortunately he doesn't take advantage.


----------



## Bluemoods

That's the best way, train them and, let them train you a bit too. Make it a team effort.


----------



## CptJack

Bluemoods said:


> That's the best way, train them and, let them train you a bit too. Make it a team effort.


ABSOLUTELY!

and-










Terrible picture, but I see dock diving in my future.


----------



## CptJack

I am doing a 7 hour disc seminar - with the 2018 USDN world champion - the middle of July with him. If the seminar fills (seminar, please fill). I am both excited and terrified.


----------



## CptJack

I called this 15 month old, teenage, intact puppy off full out pursuit of a wild running rabbit in the middle of the woods, tonight.

One recall cue, 180 degree turn and right back to me at the same speed he was chasing the rabbit.*

I have never been so proud of a dog in my life.


----------



## Wet Beards

Holy crap! That's amazing!!
The only way one of mine would turn and run back to me
in that situation, is if the rabbit was in their mouth.


----------



## CptJack

Wet Beards said:


> Holy crap! That's amazing!!
> The only way one of mine would turn and run back to me
> in that situation, is if the rabbit was in their mouth.


I am incredibly, incredible proud. 

Though in fairness - to you and yours - he's not a sighthound!


----------



## CptJack

Rainbow tail on unicorn dog










Disc seminar tomorrow.


----------



## CptJack

Taken by an awesome friend at the seminar today.

My brain is scrambled by information overload, and I'll be working it out for a while.

One thing sure stuck though, and that's 'confidence before everything. If the dog believes they can do anything, they can do anything. Never undermine the dog's confidence'. 

I like that.


----------



## CptJack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9uUbtacmF0
Weaves? Weaves.









Muscles? Muscles.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran doesn't believe in gravity.









Gravity believes in him.









He looks like he's playing horsie.









He's a goof, but when he stops screwing around he REALLY stops screwing around.









Better shot of muscles. 

I'm done now - thank you for looking


----------



## CptJack

...and because it needs saying, he's not jumping OFF anything. He was running into the water, springing up and then dropping. Apparently it's fun.


----------



## Canyx

I <3 Kiran!!!!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> I <3 Kiran!!!!


He doesn't know you, of course, but I promise he loves you, too.

Honestly, I always adore the dog and am pretty amazed by him, but this week I'm particularly feeling it. Last week he had an 8 hour disc seminar on Saturday, did almost nothing on Sunday and Monday, had agility on Tuesday, disc club practice on Wednesday, a long professional photo shoot on Thursday that involved a couple hours of hiking + disc and swimming, didn't do crap yesterday, and today did agility, followed by lure coursing, followed by swimming, followed by disc, and was basically out and running from 7:30-3. He's just a cool dog, with all the stamina and desire to do in the world, but completely content to chill out and do nothing. Really good balance, and really versatile. 

...so you know, still a lot like Brae  Though I think he's going to top out about 45 lbs. Maaaaaybe 50 when it's all said and done.


----------



## Canyx

CptJack said:


> Though I think he's going to top out about 45 lbs. Maaaaaybe 50 when it's all said and done.


I am crying.

But happy tears. (ok maybe some jealous tears).

And he is just so good looking. Among Dutchies, I think Brae is very to-the-standard and he is not fair boned or anything. But I have a soft spot for more robust-looking dogs. 

Kiran is looking SO ACD in the latest photos. He has good conformation (to my untrained eye) and good conditioning to boot. What's not to love 

My boyfriend would be jealous too. He plays with Brae at an angle because Brae's head is perfectly crotch height. And he also likes to repeatedly slam toys against you so...


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> I am crying.
> 
> But happy tears. (ok maybe some jealous tears).
> 
> And he is just so good looking. Among Dutchies, I think Brae is very to-the-standard and he is not fair boned or anything. But I have a soft spot for more robust-looking dogs.
> 
> Kiran is looking SO ACD in the latest photos. He has good conformation (to my untrained eye) and good conditioning to boot. What's not to love
> 
> My boyfriend would be jealous too. He plays with Brae at an angle because Brae's head is perfectly crotch height. And he also likes to repeatedly slam toys against you so...


Kiran is gifted at crotch *stepping all over* because what is a personal space bubble, he has no idea and walking all over people might be a hobby.

I am sincerely glad he is not larger. Michael is probably more glad  Freaking dogs, man!

His structure is nice. He's just a really well put together mutt. Ironically though I'm much more of a fan of lankier and lighter, so you know. Brae makes me swoon 

I also JUST REALIZED I hadn't posted the pictures (well previews) I had done. Credit for these goes to https://marjorieleec.wixsite.com/website



















So have a couple of those.


----------



## CptJack

More photos from the same photog









There is something fitting about him being the background for Kylie 


















He does look heeler-y.

...









Mostly from the shoulders forward or while lying down


----------



## CptJack

Vet today for 3 year rabies. Dead on 40lbs.









Also, I'm DEAD.


----------



## Canyx

LOL. Better get the money back for the cat that you bought.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> LOL. Better get the money back for the cat that you bought.


Man, he is the WEIRDEST cat, ever.


----------



## CptJack

Some dogs get dignity.

Mine gets wings and a tutu


----------



## Sandakat

But, by G_d, he OWNS those wings and that tutu!


----------



## CptJack

He is DISTRESSINGLY easy and fun to dress up.


----------



## CptJack

Almost exactly a year apart.


----------



## CptJack

Photos by Made by Majorielee (Corgi owned by same ) 

So, this little trip out/play-date was kind of an interesting one. No big revelations but a real highlight of Kiran and his personality. So, it makes a neat 'Kiran is maturing' update, and I'm sharing. 

Corgi is an intact male, about 2 months younger than Kiran (14 months to Kiran's 16). We got to the place we were meeting up first, so we went ahead and started playing. By the time the corgi and his owner joined us, Kiran was fairly engrossed in his game - and by fairly I mean completely. I took the ball away and hid it so he'd acknowledge the corgi and maybe, you know, interact with him. 

That didn't really work.

Kiran: 
1-) Barked at me because he knew I took the ball and he wanted it.
2-) Searched for the ball because maybe he could figure out where I hid it
3-) Gave up on the ball and chased leaves floating in the creek
4-) Brought me sticks. 
5-) Some of the sticks and ball search involving shoving his entire head and shoulders under water. 

The corgi meanwhile:

1-) Sniffed
2-) Explored
3-) Chased Kiran while Kiran ran out
4-) Put his paws up on Kiran repeatedly
5-) Bit at Kiran's ankles/shoulders/neck
6-) Tried to take Kiran's stick. 

Kiran acknowledged the corgi exactly long enough to politely say 'no' to the stick taking. 

Then we left the creek. Corgi's owner threw a frisbee for Kiran, since that was part of the reason for the meet up. Kiran caught and returned the frisbee. Usually to her, but only after I told him to a couple of times. Also had to tell him to out the frisbee for her, after which they worked it out.

Meanwhile Max (corgi) continued to chase, climb on, and bite at Kiran. While Kiran ignored him. 

That last picture is at the very end, where we had them lay down. Kiran looked over and I swear to god it was the first time Kiran noticed that Max was actually *there*. At *that* point they had a very good time and liked each other. Before that? They had fun in very, very different ways. 

And I have got to not engage Kiran in games/work if I am going to want him to engage his environment/anyone or thing else in it in the near future.


----------



## CptJack

Y'all, I am not joking when I say 'corgi climbing on him' and 'ignoring it'.


----------



## CptJack

...

He's kind of grown up some. 

(This is him landing so he's low to the ground but again, HOLY CRAP).


----------



## CptJack

He cut a back paw. That was fine - bleeding everywhere and bouncing around and yelling for me to throw the ball again. Bandage? end of the WORLD.


----------



## Canyx

The WORST! I have pretty much accepted that active dogs will get paw injuries. Bandages do not get Brae down either.

I hope Kiran heals up soon! Someone recommended EMT gel to me for more minor scrapes. I can't say if it sped up recovery for one of Brae's paw injuries (central pad, not carpal), but it certainly didn't hurt it. And he was up and moving within a week.


----------



## CptJack

His weird body sensitivity is one of the places his BC very much shows - and he's very like Molly, only (much) more so. The *injury* isn't a problem and doesn't bother him, but anything wrapped around his body or exerting any kind of pressure, even a harness, and he is basically a very, very shut down puddle. Collars, bandanas, wings, pretty much whatever kind of handling is fine, but dear god if it's all the wary around any part of him he's immobile and basically catatonic for a while. Adjusts, and I can distract him with things he really loves, but he reeeeeallly does not do well with it :/.


----------



## CptJack

..actually I may be dead wrong. Because he actually seems to really be hurting. Which boggles me, because I'm so sudden to Molly's 'whatever', but no. He's uncomfortable as hell and now I'm regrtting not going to the vet before everything closed until Tuesday.


----------



## Canyx

I find that even the toughest dogs have their sensitive moments. Brae's carpal pad tear was worse than the injury to the bottom pad. But he was a wee bit lame for 2 days with the more minor injury. Probably because it was on the part of his paw that keeps hitting the ground. Poor Kiran... Do you have some Rimadyl or something on hand? I hope he feels better soon.

ETA: Also, I have found for Brae and Sor that with a laceration type injury, they don't 'feel it' in the heat of the moment while we're still playing or walking. It's always a few hours later when we are settled at home that the effect of the injury kicks in.


----------



## CptJack

I gave him an aspirin, with the vet's blessing (I called, we didn't go in) and it seems to have helped.

And yeah, I'm pretty sure what's actually happening is every time he steps the cut in his pad (the big one) is opening back up and making it hurt all over again. He's finally asleep and hopefully that'll give it some time to simmer down a bit without being aggravated again.

And DEFINITELY re: Hurt a few hours later when they're home. In fairness clean cuts have that effect on me too, I guess


----------



## CptJack

1-) He clearly feels better

2-) That's really high. 

3-) He jumps with more enthusiasm than grace.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Glad he feels better! Pad slices in an active dog is the worst. Ember manages to do it often enough because reckless Border Collie.. 

Kiran is handsome as ever. He really turned out nicely.


----------



## CptJack

He really has turned into an incredible dog. Physically, structurally and just in general he's... a lot more than I would have ever imagined or hoped for. Just... solid and stable and *good*. 

Had a photographer at Toss and Fetch Fall League wrap up. I don't like pictures with me in them, but for once I'm forgoing all the just dog shots to post this one.


----------



## Canyx

Love it. It really shows your bond and teamwork!


----------



## TulsiHoney

I was just enjoying looking through all these photos. Your dogs are so beautiful! Also, you are an excellent photographer.


----------



## oldNgray

I'm still finding my way around this site. When I clicked on the link, I got the lovely photos of Kiran and Kylie. They are both so beautiful and their colors truly compliment each other in the pictures. I was so intrigued that I decided to open the first page of this thread. When I saw the pup pictures of Kiran, my heart did a huge Bump-Bump. I instantly fell in love with your pooch. He grew from an adorable little pup into a beautiful dog. The photos really show off his personality!


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Love it. It really shows your bond and teamwork!


<3 Definitely the bond part, anyway. It was a random candid. He was also barking at me to throw the thing, just also offering behavior that usually works. ...Which is still team work!



TulsiHoney said:


> I was just enjoying looking through all these photos. Your dogs are so beautiful! Also, you are an excellent photographer.


Thank you! I'm glad you enjoyed them!



oldNgray said:


> I'm still finding my way around this site. When I clicked on the link, I got the lovely photos of Kiran and Kylie. They are both so beautiful and their colors truly compliment each other in the pictures. I was so intrigued that I decided to open the first page of this thread. When I saw the pup pictures of Kiran, my heart did a huge Bump-Bump. I instantly fell in love with your pooch. He grew from an adorable little pup into a beautiful dog. The photos really show off his personality!


You just made my day <3 I'm so glad you love my dog. He's pretty lovable and it makes me happy that other people can why I'm nuts about him. THANK YOU.


----------



## Texas K-9 Training

I just went through the whole thread. He grew from such an adorable puppy to a beautiful adult dog!


----------



## CptJack

Texas K-9 Training said:


> I just went through the whole thread. He grew from such an adorable puppy to a beautiful adult dog!


Thank you!















...Shame he's so picky about what he plays with  (He found our old can opener in the emergency supplies. LOL)


----------



## Lillith

Lol, your dog is really weird! Too cute!


----------



## CptJack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m8tfMhwVFY

...sometimes, dog sports are a little more full contact than I'd like.


----------



## Canyx

Hope you're ok! Kiran looks unphased. Brae would be THRILLED with that kind of contact.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Hope you're ok! Kiran looks unphased. Brae would be THRILLED with that kind of contact.


Yeaaaah, put simply Kiran's got enough ACD to not break at that kind of contact/to bounce back and enough BC to prefer it not happen  

Definitely a dog with a hard head though. I was seeing stars for a few minutes!


----------



## sydneynicole

Ouch! Hope you're both okay! On another note, he looks great!


----------



## CptJack

sydneynicole said:


> Ouch! Hope you're both okay! On another note, he looks great!


We're both okay! He didn't really miss a beat. I cried in the van until my head stopped trying to kill me 

There were some photographers there. Here's the first (of likely a couple) of sets



























(Thought bubble: I want that ball....)


----------



## CptJack

Okay now I'm done.


----------



## CptJack

Baby Dog's first official/competition scores, anywhere. This is disc. the 21st, and then 27th and 28th, we agility!


----------



## CptJack

He is loud. He is so, so, so loud.
















And weird.








Generally cute though.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

so grown up now.. :grouphug:


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> so grown up now.. :grouphug:


He is! Still a lot of puppy but also a lot of not. It's a fun age.

and.









First trial photo!

And um, because the copy past fail was funny:









Molly in a total 'wtf is a startline' fail. (This hasn't happened before or after, but it is FUNNY)


----------



## CptJack

Kiran was at the vet today (he's fine). 

In July, at 15 moths, he weighed 40.2 lbs. 

Now, at 19 months, he weights 40.*4* lbs. Pretty sure he's done there. Maybe some variation but pretty sure he's settled.


----------



## Lillith

Only that big? He looks much bigger and more solid in his photos! I thought for sure he was my dog's size (50 lbs). How tall is he at the withers?


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> Only that big? He looks much bigger and more solid in his photos! I thought for sure he was my dog's size (50 lbs). How tall is he at the withers?


A lot of people have had that response and one of them is an off line person with a small female lab who actually *is* 50lbs. He is actually slightly more square than her (so shorter back) and otherwise exactly the same surface area as her. Just... like 9.5lbs lighter.

He hasn't been wicketed (NADAC doesn't require it for the 'drop 1 height' levels) but about 1.5" taller than Molly so presumably around 22" tall? Probably? 










Head aside (and his head's big) he's not particularly substantial, though and he IS somewhat skinny.


----------



## Lillith

Lol it's funny how dogs are built. Ralphie is 22.75 at the shoulder and hovers around 50-55 lbs. So I guess I guessed right on height! He doesn't look skinny at all in photos! I thought for sure he was a 50-60 lb dog!


----------



## CptJack

It really is. 

To be honest I think BCs and Aussies in general are a kind of good example of that? Similar sized dogs, but with very different typical weights. And that never doesn't make me go ????


----------



## CptJack

This used to be a can of catfood. It was not and is not opened. He managed to eat the catfood by chewing holes in the thing, then compressing it flat. 

A-) WTF

B-) OMF


----------



## Canyx

Oh boy!   
Gotta put duct tape over the child-proof locks with this one.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Oh boy!
> Gotta put duct tape over the child-proof locks with this one.


Nah, see childproof locks require thinking about to solve  And his problem solving techniques, by preference are:
Yell about it.
Bite it
Body slam it. 

He's smart, but he'd really rather just use brute force, so I *usually* get warning before stupid stuff goes too far. Usually. Because it's loud. This was quiet brute force, but sticking them in a cupboard up high seems to have resolved the issue.


----------



## CptJack

Ie: God help me i love him but he chooses to be stupid a lot and omg lol.


----------



## Canyx

Not to stereotype, but the first thing that came to mind was "How very male of him..." Hahaa...


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Not to stereotype, but the first thing that came to mind was "How very male of him..." Hahaa...


Saaaaame, man. Same. I try not to do that, but holy crap sometimes the stereotype fits and this is one of them!


----------



## Jen2010

Haha! Kane would totally do that. As a matter of fact, just last week he tried to eat through his plastic tub of supplement powder. I heard strange sounds coming from the dogs' room and caught him in the act. Fortunately he hadn't quite penetrated the container yet so we didn't have powder everywhere.

I give the dogs empty plastic peanut butter jars to clean out and Kane will lick out what he can get easily, then he'll try to eat through the bottom directly. That's usually when it gets taken away.


----------



## CptJack

Jen2010 said:


> Haha! Kane would totally do that. As a matter of fact, just last week he tried to eat through his plastic tub of supplement powder. I heard strange sounds coming from the dogs' room and caught him in the act. Fortunately he hadn't quite penetrated the container yet so we didn't have powder everywhere.
> 
> I give the dogs empty plastic peanut butter jars to clean out and Kane will lick out what he can get easily, then he'll try to eat through the bottom directly. That's usually when it gets taken away.


Thud is our PB disposer. Fortunately he hasn't tried to go through the bottom yet!


----------



## CptJack

We got some snow last weekend. 

In other news, Kiran has been invited to participate in IPO after the holidays. I don't see me having anywhere near the time or money to commit (or the desire to commit the time and money, more like), but we'll check it ou. Cross training is good.


----------



## CptJack

Pity he's got no engagement or drive.






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg2kP3raUe4 (First three minutes of playing in the park)


----------



## Canyx

He's such a cool dog. And still, reminds me of Brae so much. I can't get Brae to take a break in an open field or by water. Open = something is gonna get thrown somewhere at sometime. (he is otherwise quite motivated to smell and mark)

Still so jealous of Kiran's size. Anyways, I love your updates and you've done a spectacular job with Kiran, as you do with all your dogs!


----------



## CptJack

He and Brae remind me of each other, too. 

Though, yeah, I have to admit I prefer the 40lb, can pick him up and lug him around if I have to version 

He's a ton of fun. Also a ton of 'crashing into things dummy'. Which is, I reluctantly admit, also kind of fun - if deeply, deeply, exasperating sometimes.


This is a jump grid. He's supposed to land between every jump, even the ground bars. He did fine, at first. Awesome even. AND THEN:









Apparently 'two at a time, land on bars' is fine.


----------



## Canyx

Lol! Is that standard spacing? His BOINGs! are just long, is all


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Lol! Is that standard spacing? His BOINGs! are just long, is all


It's standard spacing for a jump grid for a dog his height - 5 ft. Course space is about 3 times that (12-15). The goal was to collect and bounce up and over. He... chose not to do that second time through. Clearly he thought it was dumb.


----------



## CptJack

this is not stacked - he just paused and I got a lucky photo (he is not cowhocked as heck, LOL) - but it's the nearest thing I've gotten in a year.









Aftermath of a long day of disc.


----------



## CptJack

He appears to have enjoyed his Christmas Day romp in the woods.


----------



## CptJack

20 months.


















Hug your sister!
Kiran: OK!
Kylie: Why.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

CptJack said:


> View attachment 245920
> 
> 
> This used to be a can of catfood. It was not and is not opened. He managed to eat the catfood by chewing holes in the thing, then compressing it flat.
> 
> A-) WTF
> 
> B-) OMF



lol welcome to my world.. I have to put all the can food in the old chest freezer Tasman's favorite is poking holes and crushing the food out of it and we have the big tall cans... geese


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> lol welcome to my world.. I have to put all the can food in the old chest freezer Tasman's favorite is poking holes and crushing the food out of it and we have the big tall cans... geese


I'm almost more impressed now - Kiran only weighs 40lbs! LOL. OTOH, he probably couldn't wrap his mouth around the big can, so small mercies?


----------



## PatriciafromCO

that's a lot of mouth pressure for his size ...


----------



## CptJack

God, my dog is pretty. If I do say so myself.


----------



## CptJack

Trial this weekend added a couple of titles to my signature.

He also got a lot of compliments for how HAPPY he was, crated nicely and quietly, chilled out, and suddenly we have duration heeling. (IDEK, I did zero work). Heck, he posed for pictures with children.








Michael took this, without my knowledge








Laying down, watching the ring.








Waiting for a recall cue








Recall








He discovered that under my legs was an awesome place to be.








Also a place to hang out and stare and wag at me. 

Seriously though, his actual agility has improved radically, but I'm also suddenly in possession of a truly incredible dog in general. DOG, not puppy. Wild.


----------



## CptJack

Heeling is suddenly his favoritest game. IDEK








Yelly dog is yelly

























He is just such a cool dog.


----------



## CptJack

Yeah, yeah, I'm spamming lately

But LOOK AT THIS RIDICULOUSNESS


----------



## Lillith

CptJack said:


> Yeah, yeah, I'm spamming lately
> 
> But LOOK AT THIS RIDICULOUSNESS


LOL cute! Ralphie does that all the time, too!


----------



## CptJack

Lillith said:


> LOL cute! Ralphie does that all the time, too!


It's a surprisingly photogenic angle! 

And also yeah, adorable.


----------



## CptJack

Hike with photographers. Things happen.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

that is a gorgeous shot !!!!


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> that is a gorgeous shot !!!!


It really is. 

She got a LOT of very, very, *VERY* nice shots. I can't even come close to posting them all - too many! So I just occasionally fall in love with a single one and post it


----------



## CptJack

He was 4 Qs from his Novice Versatility Award - that's Novice title in the 6 'main' NADAC agility classes.

...He's a month away from being 2.

Also he's freaking gorgeous.


----------



## CptJack

I LOVE this picture.


----------



## CptJack

I didn't take the photo, but it's my dog, so.


----------



## Wet Beards

Springs in his paws? 
That's a great picture.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx updating about Brae prompted me toward an update, since it's been a bit when I've *SAID* much of anything about Kiran.

It's funny, but he's the highest drive dog in the house - or that I've owned - but in a lot of ways he's chilled me out. I'm not overly concerned with success in trial situations, or titles or even training. We do all those things - lots and lots - and he does them well. He's tearing through agility titles, is killing it at disc, likes obedience and rally and tricks and lure coursing and going off the dock and - basically everything there is to do, and someday I'll take that invitation and do some IPO, if I ever have time again. He's *two*. 

He's a really, really excellent sports dog. Somehow, though, in being an incredibly good sports dog, he's made me less concerned about sports. I don't NEED to train him all that much or that hard to get there. I don't have environmental challenges or confidence challenges or - anything really. He's been competing 6 months and he stepped into a trial ring without a single hiccough. My biggest issue is that he likes agility less than things that involve retrieving and more toy use and I suspect I'll take care of that just by using toy rewards more often.

So the end result is... we go hike a lot, and we go to the lake a lot, and we play a lot - and even when we're working on something more seriously, because he is so ... reliable and confident in all the ways, even that's just another game. 

My biggest surprise is how much I love the fact that he thinks the sun rises and sets on me. He will greet people pretty happily - even too exuberantly at times - but there's no duration. He says 'hi' and bounces off and moves on, even if they have food in his face. He is barely even willing to play games he loves (like disc or fetch) with my HUSBAND. My kids could drop dead tomorrow and he wouldn't notice. Me? I'm the center of his universe. I can, and have, shaped new behaviors with nothing but verbal praise.

And I would have predicted that would make me nuts, but I kind of love it. 

He's loud. He's a little territorial. He'll resource guard ME (and only me) from Thud. He's got Opinions about How Shit Works. Sometimes he's more stubborn than I am and I just kind of eye-roll and let things go, but he never pushes that too far. Otherwise, he's just a solid, good, confident (in himself and in the world and in me) dog. A little of that's rubbed off on me. He makes me want to go places and do things and play in the world.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Awesome  " You know my heart belongs to Thud " Very happy yall have grown into a wonderful Team..


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> Awesome  " You know my heart belongs to Thud " Very happy yall have grown into a wonderful Team..


He's still around being a Very Good Boy. Just about 6.5 and starting to get a touch frosty. I don't know where time goes, but I don't like it!


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> Awesome  " You know my heart belongs to Thud " Very happy yall have grown into a wonderful Team..


Here's a Thud picture just for you.


----------



## CptJack

Quite possibly the best dog in the whole world.


----------



## CptJack

This dog <3


----------



## CptJack

He tried dock diving today - this is very not fantastic, except when you consider this video was taken to within 5 minutes of arriving - and quickly being introduced to the ramp and then dock itself.

Yesterday he lure coursed:









Then went to a distance focued agility class (no video of that). 

Wednesday, he does disc.

He's well rounded  (In fairness none of us are at all serious about anything but agility and that's only half serious - but we're sure having a good time).


----------



## PatriciafromCO

oh wow was tired just watching it... beautiful athletic structure on him... he don't hold back in the full reaching stride..


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> oh wow was tired just watching it... beautiful athletic structure on him... he don't hold back in the full reaching stride..


He gets a lot of compliments from various breed people about how well he's put together for a mutt. Makes me happy - because it's true  











He's got good extension. It's better in disc, but that's his HAPPIEST happy place, so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

A lot of dogs don't even jump off the dock the first time.. so really he will be high flying in no time if you choose to pursue Dock Diving with him!

What a fun boy he is! Very handsome!


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> A lot of dogs don't even jump off the dock the first time.. so really he will be high flying in no time if you choose to pursue Dock Diving with him!
> 
> What a fun boy he is! Very handsome!


He's been pretty much a dream come true. He's not the 'most' anything, but he is super fun and super versatile and I love it.


----------



## CptJack

Hey. Look. FOCUS.


----------



## CptJack

Third Place in the South Atlantic World's Toss and Fetch Regional. Boy loves his discs.


----------



## CptJack

Extension much?


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Canyx

<3 love this boy


----------

